# São Paulo: registros e tempo agora!



## Fábio Luiz (17 Nov 2006 às 20:53)

Balanço dos meses deste ano de 2006 na zona leste de São Paulo, dados de temperatura e de chuvas (desde fevereiro):

JANEIRO:
Mínima: 18,8°C
Mínima mais alta: 24,2°C
Mínima média: 21,8°C
Máxima: 33,4°C
Máxima mais baixa: 22,9°C
Máxima média: 28,8°C
Média mensal: 25,3°C


FEVEREIRO:
Mínima: 19,8°C
Mínima mais alta: 24,2°C
Mínima média: 22,2°C
Máxima: 32,1°C
Máxima mais baixa: 21,8°C
Máxima média: 28,0°C
Média mensal: 25,1°C

Maior chuva em 1h: 52mm
Maior chuva em 24h: 63mm
Precipitação acumulada: 295mm


MARÇO:
Mínima: 18,3°C
Mínima mais alta: 23,6°C
Mínima média: 21,2°C
Máxima: 30,6°C
Máxima mais baixa: 22,7°C
Máxima média: 27,8°C
Média mensal: 24,5°C

Maior chuva em 1h: 56mm
Maior chuva em 24h: 77mm
Precipitação acumulada: 520mm (no INMET 610mm, mês mais chuvoso da história de São Paulo!)


ABRIL:
Mínima: 15,4°C
Mínima mais alta: 20,8°C
Mínima média: 18,8°C
Máxima: 27,6°C
Máxima mais baixa: 19,9°C
Máxima média: 25,2°C
Média mensal: 22,2°C

Maior chuva em 1h: 13mm
Maior chvua em 24h: 28mm
Precipitação acumulada: 74mm


MAIO:
Mínima: 13,4°C
Mínima mais alta: 18,0°C
Mínima média: 15,3°C
Máxima: 26,1°C
Máxima mais baixa: 16,7°C
Máxima média: 21,2°C
Média mensal: 18,3°C

Maior chuva em 1h: 4mm
Maior chuva em 24h: 9mm
Precipitação acumulada: 22mm


JUNHO:
Mínima: 9,5°C
Mínima mais alta: 17,4°C
Mínima média: 14,2°C
Máxima: 27,6°C
Máxima mais baixa: 15,4°C
Máxima média: 22,3°C
Média mensal: 18,3°C

Maior chuva em 1h: 12mm
Maior chuva em 24h: 18mm
Precipitação acumulada: 27mm


JULHO: 
Mínima: 9,0°C
Mínima mais alta: 18,4°Cc
Mínima média: 13,4°C
Máxima: 31,6°C (no INMET foi um pouco maior que 30°C, maior temperatura num mês de julho da história de São Paulo)
Máxima mais baixa: 13,0°C
Máxima média: 23,9°C
Média mensal: 18,7°C

Maior chuva em 1h: 5mm
Maior chuva em 24h: 41mm
Precipitação acumulada: 82mm


AGOSTO:
Mínima: 7,1°C
Mínima mais alta: 18,4°C
Mínima média: 14,2°C
Máxima: 32,3°C
Máxima mais baixa: 15,9°C
Máxima média: 25,8°C
Média mensal: 20,0°C

Maior chuva em 1h: 0mm
Maior chuva em 24h: 2mm
Precipitação acumulada: 4mm


SETEMBRO:
Mínima: 5,2°C
Mínima mais alta: 19,4°C
Mínima média: 14,4°C
Máxima: 35,9°C
Máxima mais baixa: 15,8°C
Máxima média: 25,4°C
Média mensal: 19,9°C

Maior chuva em 1h: 16mm
Maior chuva em 24h: 34mm
Precipitação acumulada: 98mm


OUTUBRO:
Mínima: 11,8°C
Mínima mais alta: 20,2°C
Mínima média: 17,1°C
Máxima: 34,2°C
Máxima mais baixa: 18,0°C
Máxima média: 26,5°C
Média mensal: 21,8°C

Maior chuva em 1h: 8mm
Maior chuva em 24h: 24mm
Precipitação acumulada: 70mm


----------



## Fábio Luiz (17 Nov 2006 às 22:19)

Hoje tivemos um dia horrível aqui em São Paulo, com sol e calor intenso. A mínima foi de 21,3°C e a máxima chegou a 34,2°C no meu bairro. Nos três aeroportos da Grande São Paulo a máxima foi de 33°C e no INMET fez 33,2°C. Agora no início da noite, nuvens carregadas passaram por aqui, mas não choveu, temos muitas nuvens e muito calor agora, com 30,0°C às 20h20


----------



## Breno (17 Nov 2006 às 22:42)

Que calorão!Aqui no Rio também tá muito quente: 32,5°C!Vamos aguardar e monitorar a chegada da frente!


----------



## Fábio Luiz (18 Nov 2006 às 22:35)

A última madrugada foi bastante abafada em São Paulo, com temperatura sempre superior a 24,0°C aqui na zona leste da cidade, o dia já amanheceu nublado e foi assim o dia inteiro, a máxima foi de 29,1°C. Tivemos apenas alguns chuviscos por aqui, que nada acumularam. A temperatura atual é de 23,3°C, caindo lentamente, a mínima será registrada no fim da noite de hoje.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (18 Nov 2006 às 22:39)

Meses com temperaturas mínimas abaixo de 10°C no meu bairro:

JUNHO: 2 dias. Fez 9,8°C no dia 28 e 9,5°C no dia 29.
JULHO: 2 dias. Fez 9,0°C no dia 5 e 9,6°C no dia 6.
AGOSTO: 6 dias!! 9,3°C no dia 21, 7,1°C no dia 22, 9,6°C nos dias 23 e 24 e 8,4°C nos dias 29 e 30.
SETEMBRO: 3 dias!! 9,1°C no dia 4, 6,5°C no dia 5 e 5,2°C no dia 6.

Total de mínimas abaixo de 10°C no ano: 13 dias.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (20 Nov 2006 às 13:33)

No sábado à noite, por volta das 23h, trovoadas começaram a ocorrer e finalmente choveu em São Paulo. Uma chuva moderada que acumulou 5mm.
Ontem (domingo), o dia foi nublado, no período da tarde o sol apareceu em alguns momentos elevando a temperatura, que chegou a 28,3°C no meu bairro. Mas no início da noite, a forte linha de instabilidade que estava no PR, chegou ao estado de SP, às 20h os radares indicavam que a chvua estava chegando à capital paulista e pouco depois disso ela chegou. Foi uma chuva forte, com dezenas de relâmpagos e trovoadas e com fortes rajadas de vento que passaram dos 60km/h. O Centro de Gerenciamento de Emergências (CGE) decretou estado de atenção em toda a cidade, e foram registrados 6 pontos de alagamento, sendo alguns intransittáveis. No pico da chuva, registrei 10mm em apenas 20 minutos, depois a chuva seguiu moderada e acumulou mais 8mm, portanto no total, 18mm. Com os 5mm no sábado à noite e os 18mm ontem, o acumulado do mês chega agora a 82mm no meu bairro.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (20 Nov 2006 às 16:38)

Vamos ao balanço da semana de 13 a 19 de novembro em São Paulo:

MÍNIMA: 15,0°C
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 21,5°C
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 18,3°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,7°C

MÁXIMA: 34,2°C
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 23,4°C
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 28,7°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 2,8°C

MÉDIA DA SEMANA: 23,5°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 2,3°C

PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA: 24mm


----------



## Carlos Dias (20 Nov 2006 às 16:49)

*Já está bem quente para novembro, pelo menos tivemos aqueles 11ºC no incio do mês..*


----------



## Fábio Luiz (20 Nov 2006 às 21:47)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Já está bem quente para novembro, pelo menos tivemos aqueles 11ºC no incio do mês..*



Sim, bem acima da média para novembro, mas realmente o friozinho do começo do mês foi bom demais, não tenho do que reclamar!


----------



## Fábio Luiz (20 Nov 2006 às 21:49)

Hoje tivemos um dia de muita nebulosidade, com algumas aberturas de sol. No meio da tarde, nuvens carregadas surgiram na direção leste, porém hoje não choveu aqui. No fim da tarde a temperatura começou a cair graças ao vento sul, após mínima de 17,9°C e máxima de 27,0°C, temos 20,1°C agora por aqui, bem agradável!


----------



## FERTROYANO (21 Nov 2006 às 02:50)

SÃO PAULO.

18ºC NUBLADO   00:49Min


----------



## Fábio Luiz (21 Nov 2006 às 21:38)

Tivemos uma terça-feira bastante nublada em São Paulo. A temperatura foi bem menor do que o previsto, ficando amena e bastante agradável. A máxima foi de 21,3°C no meu bairro, contra os mais de 27°C de ontem. A mínima até o momento foi de 18,2°C, mas ainda pode ser alterada, já que no momento faz 19,1°C. Nos aeroportos temos 18°C em Congonhas e 19°C no Campo de Marte e Guarulhos.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (22 Nov 2006 às 22:27)

Hoje tivemos uma noite de poucas nuvens, o dia amanheceu com céu limpo e apenas 15,4°C, durante todo o dia tivemos sol e pouquíssima nebulosidade, a temperatura subiu bem e a máxima foi de 29,0°C. No momento céu limpo e 24,2°C.


----------



## andre shimutz (22 Nov 2006 às 22:38)

Fábio Luiz disse:


> Hoje tivemos uma noite de poucas nuvens, o dia amanheceu com céu limpo e apenas 15,4°C, durante todo o dia tivemos sol e pouquíssima nebulosidade, a temperatura subiu bem e a máxima foi de 29,0°C. No momento céu limpo e 24,2°C.



Olá, Fábio. SP teve mínima menor que Ctba e as máximas foram iguais. estranho... 

Abraços


----------



## Fábio Luiz (23 Nov 2006 às 23:49)

andre shimutz disse:


> Olá, Fábio. SP teve mínima menor que Ctba e as máximas foram iguais. estranho...
> 
> Abraços



É porque o tempo já estava fresco aqui, aí limpou pela madrugada, permitindo que fizesse 15,4°C no meu bairro, e ontem a temperatura subiu bem à tarde, mas não ultrapassou Curitiba, mas hoje a temperatura (tanto mínima, quanto máxima), já foi maior do que em Curitiba, segundo os dados do INMET.

Abraço!


----------



## Fábio Luiz (23 Nov 2006 às 23:52)

Hoje tivemos um dia de sol forte e céu limpo em São Paulo, surgiram apenas algumas poucas nuvens, que eram minúsculas. A mínima foi de exatos 18°C e a máxima foi de 29,6°C no meu bairro. Agora, céu limpo e 20,8°C, agradável. Amanhã devemos ir aos 30°C e no domingo e na segunda-feira deve chover bem por aqui (principalmente segunda), de acordo com vários modelos e previsões de vários sites de meteorologia.


----------



## Carlos Dias (24 Nov 2006 às 17:00)

*Aqui em São Paulo está um forno...tenho 31ºC com muito sol.....*


----------



## Carlos Dias (24 Nov 2006 às 23:00)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Aqui em São Paulo está um forno...tenho 31ºC com muito sol.....*



*Tive 33,3ºC de maxima hoje em São Paulo....foi um inferno  , a previsão é domingo dê uma refrescada na chegada de uma nova frente fria...vamos ver..... *


----------



## Fábio Luiz (25 Nov 2006 às 00:18)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Tive 33,3ºC de maxima hoje em São Paulo....foi um inferno  , a previsão é domingo dê uma refrescada na chegada de uma nova frente fria...vamos ver..... *



Hoje foi muito quente mesmo, apenas a madrugada foi agradável com 16,9°C, durante a tarde a temperatura chegou aos 32,8°C na zona leste de São Paulo (bairro da Vila Carrão, a 761m), no período da tarde algumas nuvens até passavam em frente ao sol, mesmo assim foi um forno, horrível. Amanhã ainda acima dos 30°C, mas domingo refrescará mesmo   No momento faz 23,9°C, um pouco quente.
Hoje o que me surpreendeu foi a elevadíssima amplitude térmica no aeroporto  de Guarulhos, com mínima de 13°C e máxima de 32°C, amplitude de 19°C


----------



## Fábio Luiz (25 Nov 2006 às 12:26)

Durante a madrugada de hoje fez calor, mas tivemos pancadas de chuva moderada que acumularam 7mm, e elevam o acumulado do mês para 89mm no meu bairro, na zona leste. Mas agora faz bastante calor, pior que ontem, temos no momento 28,8°C às 10:25 (mas é o sol das 9:25, devido ao horário de verão), e ventos moderados vindos de norte, que aumentam ainda mais o calor.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (26 Nov 2006 às 00:20)

FORTE TEMPORAL, COM RAIOS, TROVOADAS E VENTANIA EM SÃO PAULO

 Relato grande, mas vale a pena ler!! Ontem a noite estava um pouco quente em São Paulo, mas como o tempo nublou completamente durante a madrugada a temperatura parou de cair, ficando acima dos 23°C no meu bairro (Vila Carrão, a 761m de altitude) durante a primeira metade da madrugada. Por volta das 3h30, pancadas de chuva moderadas começaram a ocorrer em boa parte da cidade, aqui na zona leste elas acumularam 7mm e no INMET pouco mais de 10mm, e apesar de ter acumulado pouco, a chuva provocou 10 pontos de alagamento, segundo o CGE, o Centro de Gerenciamento de Emergências. Devido à chuva, a temperatura caiu um pouco, mas ainda assim ficou acima dos 21°C no restante da madrugada. Com o amanhecer a temperatura entrou em rápida ascensão, já fazia mais de 27°C às 9h e mais de 29°C às 10h30 no meu bairro, com fortes rajadas de vento vindas de norte, a temperatura seguiu subindo e a máxima foi de 31°C nos três aeroportos da Grande São Paulo, fez 32,1°C no Mirante de Santana e 32,8°C aqui na zona leste (mesma máxima que ontem). No fim da tarde o tempo nublou, pensei que choveria apenas moderadamente, mas nuvens carregadas começaram a surgir na capital paulista, as imagens de radar indicavam chuva forte na zona sul e temporal vindo do norte da Grande São Paulo. Este temporal veio avançando, atingiu Guarulhos, depois a região da Penha, até que às 18h25 chegou à Vila Carrão. Foi um forte temporal, com dezenas e mais dezenas de fortes raios que caíam perto daqui, com fortes trovoadas, além de rajadas de vento que sem dúvida passaram dos 60km/h no meu bairro, em cerca de 35 minutos choveu 40mm por aqui, um forte temporal que fez o CGE declarar estado de atenção em toda a cidade, tivemos mais 35 pontos de alagamentos, sendo que muitos deles intransitáveis, como no Aricanduva (como sempre), bairro vizinho ao meu aqui na zona leste da cidade, onde a situação ficou complicada, um Deus nos acuda, realmente a chuva foi bem forte aqui na zona leste, que foi a parte da cidade mais atingida. A chuva de hoje foi uma das mais fortes do ano, e o acumulado do dia foi o terceiro maior do ano de 2006, perdendo apenas para 77mm no dia 29 de março e 63mm em 8 de fevereiro. Durante a chuva a temperatura despencou para 20,4°C, nova mínima de hoje! Depois do temporal, a chuva tornou-se moderada até que parou totalmente a poucos minutos atrás, no total da chuva desta noite tivemos 52mm, que somados aos 7mm da madrugada, deixa o acumulado deste sábado em 59mm e eleva o acumulado deste mês para 141mm, portanto já estamos dentro da média (esperava abaixo da média, me surpreendi positivamente). Agora temos tempo nublado, a temperatura atual é de 20,7°C. Acredito que não choverá mais hoje, porém amanhã volta a chover, prevejo chuva moderada, principalmente à tarde e à noite, e a semana também deve começar com chuvas, além do volume pluviométrico muito elevado de hoje, devemos ter bons volumes de chuva nos próximos dias também aqui em São Paulo.


----------



## Fil (26 Nov 2006 às 18:01)

Isso é que foi um dia intenso meteorológicamente falando, bem parecido aos que temos tido por cá também!


----------



## VII (26 Nov 2006 às 19:16)

Caro Fábio Luiz.
Estava a reparar na tua assinatura e vejo que tens a máxima e mínima do ano no mesmo mês!
Um diferença de 30ºC em 10 dias.
Isso foi mesmo assim, ou tem erro?


----------



## Fábio Luiz (27 Nov 2006 às 00:39)

VII disse:


> Caro Fábio Luiz.
> Estava a reparar na tua assinatura e vejo que tens a máxima e mínima do ano no mesmo mês!
> Um diferença de 30ºC em 10 dias.
> Isso foi mesmo assim, ou tem erro?



Aqui no Brasil as estações do ano não são definidas, podem ocorrer períodos de temperatura amena no verão e sempre ocorrem ''veranicos'' no inverno, isto é, alguns dias com temperaturas bastante elevadas e forte calor. No dia 4 de setembro uma intensa onda de frio chegou à minha cidade (São Paulo), com isso a temperatura caiu muito, sendo a menor em três anos, mínima de 5,2°C. Depois tivemos um período de ausência de frentes frias, com isso uma massa de ar quente começou a ganhar força, e ainda tivemos um aquecimento pré-frontal (aquecimento antes da chegada da frente fria), com isso a temperatura subiu aos 35,9°C no dia 15, sendo a maior do ano no meu bairro (já no instituto que mede as temperaturas oficiais da cidade, a maior temperatura foi em janeiro). Bom, é isso, espero ter esclarecido a dúvida, mas se ainda há alguma dúvida, pode perguntar!


----------



## Fábio Luiz (27 Nov 2006 às 00:41)

Hoje tivemos um dia nublado e agardável, choveu moderado de madrugada e choveu fraco á tarde, com algumas trovoadas, a mínima foi de 19,6°C, máxima 24,3°C e no momento faz 21,3°C.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (27 Nov 2006 às 00:44)

Balanço da semana de 20 a 26/11 em São Paulo

MÍNIMA: 15,4°C
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 20,0°C
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 17,9°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,3°C

MÁXIMA: 32,8°C
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 21,3°C
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 28,1°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 2,2°C

MÉDIA DA SEMANA: 23,0°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,8°C

PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA: 76mm


----------



## VII (27 Nov 2006 às 10:10)

Ok
Está explicado. 
Mas estou impressionado com essa amplitude térmica em 10 dias.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (27 Nov 2006 às 20:50)

VII disse:


> Ok
> Está explicado.
> Mas estou impressionado com essa amplitude térmica em 10 dias.



Pois é, eu também!!  Não me lembro de ter tido uma amplitude tão grande em tão pouco tempo aqui antes disso!


----------



## Fábio Luiz (27 Nov 2006 às 20:57)

Hoje tivemos uma manhã e início de tarde com aberturas de sol aqui em São Paulo, mas antes do meio da tarde choveu forte durante cerca de uma hora, e depois seguiu chovendo fraco. O CGE decretou estado de atenção em toda a cidade, e registrou 30 pontos de alagamento, sendo 5 intransitáveis. Ao todo choveu 41mm no meu bairro, elevando o mês para 199mm. Já a temperatura esteve agradável, mínima 20,2°C, máxima 25,4°C e agora faz 21,0°C. Fui a Araçoiaba da Serra e também tivemos sol entre muitas nuvens lá, no caminho, houve uma pancada de chuva muito rápida na cidade de São Roque.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (29 Nov 2006 às 21:33)

Ontem (terça-feira, dia 28) tivemos uma manhã com sol entre muita nebulosidade em São Paulo, no período da tarde também ocorreram algumas aberturas de sol, que elevaram a máxima para 25,5°C no meu bairro (já a mínima foi 19,9°C), nuvens carregadas surgiram no fim da tarde e tivemos 4mm em 15 minutos (acumulado do mês, até ontem, 203mm), mas chvoeu forte a até muito forte em outros locais da Grande SP, a região mais atingida foi o ABC paulista, com alagamentos intransitáveis, um deles foi na rodovia Anchieta. O CGE decretou estado de atenção em toda a cidade ontem, e registrou 13 pontos de alagamento.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (29 Nov 2006 às 22:06)

A manhã de hoje foi de sol e nebulosidade, com tempo um pouco abafado, a mínima foi de 20,5°C e a máxima foi de 25,8°C no início da tarde, quando ainda tínhamos um pouco de sol em São Paulo. Antes do meio da tarde o tempo escureceu e, pelo quinto dia consecutivo, choveu em São Paulo. No meu bairro, Vila Carrão, zona leste, tivemos duas fortes pancadas de chuva, que acumularam 14mm, elevando o acumulado deste mês para 217mm nesta região da cidade. O CGE mais uma vez decretou estado de atenção, desta vez não foi em toda a cidade de São Paulo, mas em quase toda ela, apenas a zona norte permaneceu em estado de observação. Foram registrados 6 pontos de alagamento, e todos transitáveis. No extremo leste de São Paulo e em Guarulhos a chuva foi muito forte hoje, provocando queda de energia em alguns bairros


----------



## Fábio Luiz (30 Nov 2006 às 21:17)

Ontem, a partir das 21h choveu fraco aqui, a madrugada foi nublada e no início da manhã voltou a chover, aqui na zona leste a chuva foi fraca a moderada, mas nas zonas oeste e sul (principalmante zona sul) choveu forte, o CGE registrou 22 pontos de alagamento. A temperatura esteve amena e agradável durante todo o dia de hoje, a máxima não passou dos 22,3°C e a mínima será conhecida no fim do dia, agora tempo nublado, com chuviscos inapreciáveis, faz 19,2°C e com sensação térmica de 16°C devido ao vento em torno de 15km/h, bem agradável para o fim de novembro!


----------



## Fábio Luiz (1 Dez 2006 às 16:03)

Balanço do mês de novembro em São Paulo:

MÍNIMA: 12,5°C (dia 10)
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 21,5°C (dia 18)
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 17,7°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,1°C

MÁXIMA: 34,2°C (dia 17)
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 19,0°C (dia 10)
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 26,1°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 0,2°C

MÉDIA DO MÊS: 21,9°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 0,7°C

MAIOR CHUVA EM 1H: 45mm, sendo 40mm em 35 minutos (dia 25)
MAIOR CHUVA EM 24H: 59mm (dia 25)
DIAS COM CHUVA: 13 (o normal é 13, mesmo)
PRECIPITAÇÃO TOTAL: 224mm
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 53,6%

Assim foi novembro aqui em casa. E as médias climatológicas de 1961-1990 para dezembro são: mínima média 17,7°C, máxima média 26,3°C, média 22,0°C, dias com chuva 16 e precipitação 200,9mm.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (1 Dez 2006 às 16:20)

Mais alguns dados de novembro/2006 aqui em casa.

MENORES MÍNIMAS:
1) 12,5°C no dia 10
2) 13,0°C nos dias 9 e 12
3) 13,9°C no dia 11
4) 14,9°C no dia 8
5) 15,0°C no dia 13

MAIORES MÍNIMAS:
1) 21,5°C no dia 18
2) 21,3°C no dia 17
3) 20,5°C nos dias 2 e 29
4) 20,3°C no dia 3
5) 20,2°C no dia 27

MAIORES MÁXIMAS:
1) 34,2°C no dia 17
2) 32,8°C nos dias 24 e 25
3) 32,3°C no dia 16
4) 30,6°C no dia 6
5) 30,1°C no dia 15

MENORES MÁXIMAS:
1) 19,0°C no dia 10
2) 19,8°C no dia 8
3) 20,8°C no dia 7
4) 21,3°C no dia 21
5) 22,3°C no dia 30

MAIORES ACUMULADOS EM 24H:
1) 59mm no dia 25
2) 41mm no dia 27
3) 25mm no dia 1
4) 22mm no dia 2
5) 18mm no dia 19


----------



## Fábio Luiz (1 Dez 2006 às 19:35)

Hoje tivemos um dia de sol entre muita nebulosidade e ventos moderados, mas mesmo com o tempo esteve ameno (ainda mais com os ventos frescos) e agradabilíssimo em São Paulo, no meu bairro a mínima foi de 16,4°C, a máxima de 22,6°C e no momento faz 20,5°C.


----------



## Carlos Dias (4 Dez 2006 às 16:11)

*Chove em São Paulo com 25ºC neste momento ( 14:10 HS )*


----------



## Fábio Luiz (4 Dez 2006 às 22:15)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Chove em São Paulo com 25ºC neste momento ( 14:10 HS )*



Antes de mais nada, feliz aniversário, Carlos!!  
Aqui na zona leste às 14h10 estava mais quente, cerca de 28°C, hoje choveu por aqui por volta das 13h e chove sem parar desde 15h!


----------



## Fábio Luiz (4 Dez 2006 às 22:22)

Dia 2/12, sábado: Tivemos um dia de sol em São Paulo, com pouca nebulosidade, sem chuvas, a mínima foi de 17,2°C e a máxima 27,3°C aqui na zona leste.

Dia 3/12, ontem: O dia foi de sol forte e muito calor aqui na zona leste, mínima de 18,7°C e máxima de 31,6°C, nos três aeroportos, aqui e no INMET máximas acima dos 30°C, um dia muito quente, aquecimento que provocou aumento de nebulosidade à tarde, mas sem chuvas.

Hoje: A madrugada foi abafada, com temperatura superior a 22°C, durante a manhã sol entre muita nebulosidade, a máxima foi de 29,9°C no início da tarde, antes de uma fraca e rápida pancada de chuva, que ocorreu por volta das 13h. Depois ocorreram novas aberturas de sol, e às 15h o tempo fechou de vez, com chuva forte durando uma hora e meia, e depois disso chuva moderada que dura até agora,já acumulou 46mm, mas como segue chovendo, este acumulado deve aumentar ainda mais. O CGE decretou estado de atenção e registrou 31 pontos de alagamento. Agora a temperatura está mais agradável, com 20,5°C, mínima do dia até agora.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (4 Dez 2006 às 23:07)

BALANÇO DA SEMANA DE 27/11 À 03/12:

MÍNIMA: 16,4°C
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 20,5°C
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 18,7°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 2,1°C

MÁXIMA: 31,6°C
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 22,3°C
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 25,7°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: - 0,2°C

MÉDIA GERAL: 22,2°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,0°C

PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA: 66mm


----------



## Fábio Luiz (5 Dez 2006 às 21:12)

Ontem a chuva seguiu caindo em São Paulo, com isso o acumulado total foi de 54mm no meu bairro, 58mm no INMET e 61mm na estação do site Climatempo, no bairro do Paraíso. O total de pontos de alagamento foi de 101, de acordo com o CGE.

Hoje tivemos um dia de muita nebulosidade, com várias aberturas de sol, a mínima foi 19,1°C e a máxima 24,7°C, no fim da tarde choveu em alguns pontos da Grande SP, o CGE colocou as zonas norte e leste e a Marginal Tietê em atenção, e foi registrado apenas um ponto de alagamento até o momento. No meu bairro a chuva foi rápida e moderada, acumulando 4mm, elevando o acumulado do mês para 58mm.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (6 Dez 2006 às 23:57)

Hoje tivemos um dia nublado e com aberturas de sol, no fim da tarde tivemos chuva moderada com algumas trovoadas. Por volta das 20h nuvens muito carregadas chegaram ao meu bairro, provocando TEMPORAL, com muitos raios e vento, 16mm em 15 minutos, depois a chuva tornou-se fraca e parou. Ao todo choveu 27mm hoje, o que eleva o mês para 85mm aqui (a média para dezembro é 200mm). O CGE decretou estado de atenção, e às 21h15 voltou ao estado de observação, foram registrados 49 pontos de alagamento, sendo que 28 ainda estão ativos.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (7 Dez 2006 às 22:00)

Hoje tivemos tempo nublado de manhã, no início da tarde o tempo começou a abrir, com algumas aberturas de sol, no meio da tarde tivemos bons períodos de sol e foi possível ver grandes pedaços do céu azul entre as nuvens, mas no fim da tarde o vento vindo do mar soprou com mais força, trazendo nuvens baixas que provocaram chuviscos irrisórios, que nada acumularam. Hoje, no meu bairro, mínima 18,0°C e máxima 22,0°C, no momento faz 19,0°C.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (9 Dez 2006 às 00:43)

Hoje tivemos um dia inteiro de sol entre muitas nuvens, com vento do quadrante sul. A mínima foi de 16,7°C, a máxima 24,5°C e no momento faz 17,9°C.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (9 Dez 2006 às 23:20)

O sábado foi de tempo nublado com algumas aberturas de sol em São Paulo, a mínima foi de 17,2°C e a máxima de 24,7°C na zona leste, onde no momento faz 19,1°C.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (11 Dez 2006 às 00:39)

Mais um dia de muita nebulosidade em São Paulo, com temperaturas amenas, na minha casa mínima de 18,7°C e máxima de 24,5°C, no momento faz 19,8°C.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (11 Dez 2006 às 00:56)

Balanço da semana de 4 a 10/12 em São Paulo:

MÍNIMA: 17,2°C
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 19,5°C
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 18,2°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 0,5°C

MÁXIMA: 29,9°C
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 22,0°C
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 25,1°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: - 1,2°C

MÉDIA DA SEMANA: 21,6°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: - 0,4°C

PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA: 85mm


----------



## Fábio Luiz (11 Dez 2006 às 20:00)

Hoje chegamos a ter um pouco de sol pela manhã, mas à tarde as nuvens aumentaram e só ocorreram fracas e rápidas aberturas de sol.Agora a brisa marítima sopra e chegou até a chuviscar, mas sem acumular, aqui. Hoje a mínima foi de 17,7°C e a máxima foi de 25,0°C, mais um dia com temperatura média abaixo da média para dezembro, no momento faz 22,1°C.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (12 Dez 2006 às 20:23)

Hoje poucas mudanças em São Paulo, a maior parte do dia foi totalmente nublada, apenas em alguns momentos da tarde ocorreram períodos de sol, mas agora sopra a brisa marítima deixando o tempo completamente nublado e mais ameno, a mínima foi de 18,1°C a máxima de 25,0°C e no momento faz 21,8°C.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (14 Dez 2006 às 00:09)

Hoje o sol reapareceu em São Paulo, brilhando forte, principalmente no período da tarde, quando tínhamos poucas nuvens. No início da noite o tempo nublou e agora a pouco choveu rápido, mas acumulou bem menos de 1mm, portanto totalmente desprezível. A mínima hoje foi de 19,5°C e a máxima de 29,0°C aqui na zona leste e no momento faz 22,3°C.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (14 Dez 2006 às 23:01)

A última madrugada foi com céu totalmente nublado e abafamento, tivemos a maior mínima do mês de dezembro hoje, com 21,1°C, o dia começou com sol entre muitas nuvens e a máxima atingiu 29,1°C, por volta das 13h choveu fraco e rápido sem acumular, depois o sol reapareceu até que às 16h tivemos uma forte chuva na zona leste, que durou cerca de 30 minutos e acumulou 16mm, elevando o mês para 101mm. O CGE registrou 4 pontos de alagamento.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (15 Dez 2006 às 23:39)

A madrugada foi mais uma vez nublada e abafada, mínima de 20,9°C, o dia teve sol entre muita nebulosidade, com abafamento, a máxima foi de 29,9°C, no fim da tarde choveu forte em vários pontos da cidade, CGE colocou a cidade em atenção e registrou 12 pontos de alagamento, mas aqui no meu bairro, na zona leste, apesar das dúzias de trovões, só choveu muito fraco, acumulando 1mm e elevando o mês para 102mm.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (16 Dez 2006 às 20:35)

Hoje tivemos uma madrugada com poucas nuvens e mínima de 19,6°C, pela manhã bastante sol e pouquíssimas nuvens, à tarde por cauda do calor de 30,4°C, nuvens se formaram mas não choveu e tivemos a entrada da brisa marítima agora no fim da tarde. No momento faz 25,8°C.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (17 Dez 2006 às 23:45)

Hoje tivemos um dia de sol e bastante calor, a mínima foi de 21,1°C e a máxima atingiu 32,2°C, à tarde muitas nuvens se formaram devido ao aquecimento mas não choveu. Agora 23,6°C aqui na zona leste de São Paulo.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (18 Dez 2006 às 22:57)

Balanço da semana de 11 a 17/12:

MÍNIMA: 17,7°C
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 21,3°C
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 19,7°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 2,0°C

MÁXIMA: 32,2°C
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 25,0°C
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 28,6°C
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: + 2,3°C

MÉDIA DA SEMANA: 24,1°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 2,1°C

PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA: 17mm


----------



## Fábio Luiz (18 Dez 2006 às 23:13)

Máximas hoje em São Paulo: 

VILA CARRÃO (zona leste): 33,4°C   
GUARULHOS (Grande São Paulo): 32°C 
MIRANTE DE SANTANA (zona norte): 31,5°C 
CAMPO DE MARTE (zona norte): 31°C 
CONGONHAS (zona sul): 31°C


----------



## Fábio Luiz (18 Dez 2006 às 23:19)

Hoje tivemos um dia de sol e intenso calor, a mínima foi de 21,6°C e a máxima de 33,4°C, o dia mais quente de dezembro, no fim da tarde choveu forte na zona norte e centro da cidade, o CGE registou 7 pontos de alagamento, sendo 1 intransitável e decretou atenção nas zonas norte, leste, centro e Marginal Tietê. Agora 25,3°C, e amanhã piora, podemos ir a 34°C  Incrível!!


----------



## Fábio Luiz (18 Dez 2006 às 23:47)

Esqueci de informar, a chuva acumulou 9mm no meu bairro, elevando o acumulado do mês para 111mm aqui, lembrando que a média para dezembro é de 200mm.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (20 Dez 2006 às 00:16)

Hoje o dia foi de sol forte e muito calor, mais uma vez, com ventos moderados. Na primeira metade da tarde o tempo ficou nublado, mas depois abriu e a máxima foi registrada às 17h10, com 31,9°C (já a mínima foi 21,0°C) e sensação térmica de 34°C, devido a URA de 47% (dados do meu higrômetro, comprado hoje). Às 19h30 nuvens negras começaram a surgir, e por volta das 21h enfim começou a chover. Choveu moderado forte, com 12mm, sendo 10mm em cerca de 35 minutos, o CGE decretou estado de atenção em toda a cidade, exceto no centro, zona oeste e Marginal Tietê e registrou 1 ponto de alagamento. Agora nublado com chuviscos, 22,6°C e URA de 85% aqui. Com a chuva, o acumulado do mês subiu para 123mm!


----------



## Seringador (20 Dez 2006 às 10:46)

Fábio Luiz disse:


> Hoje o dia foi de sol forte e muito calor, mais uma vez, com ventos moderados. Na primeira metade da tarde o tempo ficou nublado, mas depois abriu e a máxima foi registrada às 17h10, com 31,9°C (já a mínima foi 21,0°C) e sensação térmica de 34°C, devido a URA de 47% (dados do meu higrômetro, comprado hoje). Às 19h30 nuvens negras começaram a surgir, e por volta das 21h enfim começou a chover. Choveu moderado forte, com 12mm, sendo 10mm em cerca de 35 minutos, o CGE decretou estado de atenção em toda a cidade, exceto no centro, zona oeste e Marginal Tietê e registrou 1 ponto de alagamento. Agora nublado com chuviscos, 22,6°C e URA de 85% aqui. Com a chuva, o acumulado do mês subiu para 123mm!



Boas Fábio,

penso que irão ter precipitação acima da média neste período até ao fim de Abril


----------



## Fábio Luiz (21 Dez 2006 às 00:13)

Seringador disse:


> Boas Fábio,
> 
> penso que irão ter precipitação acima da média neste período até ao fim de Abril



Tomara mesmo!!   Odeio calor, mas se chover bem durante o verão, é suportável. Verão passado tivemos o mês mais chuvoso da história da cidade, em março, 610mm de acordo o Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia, que faz as medições oficiais e 520mm aqui em casa.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (21 Dez 2006 às 00:18)

Hoje tivemos sol, calor, mas muito vento, durante à tarde ventos constantes de 25-30km/h com rajdas que superaram 50km/h, ventos do quadrante norte. No fim da tarde choveu forte em vários pontos da cidade, tanto que o CGE regsitrou 17 pontos de alagamento, mas aqui não choveu nada. A mínima hoje foi de 20,5°C, máxima de 30,0°C (com sensação de 32°C) e agora temos 22,8°C e URA de 83% (hoje a URA variou de 57 a 84%).


----------



## Fábio Luiz (21 Dez 2006 às 22:36)

A madrugada de hoje foi a mais quente deste mês, com 22,2°C, a manhã teve sol e poucas nuvens com fortes ventos norte-noroeste, no início da tarde atingimos a máxima de 30,0°C, depois o tempo nublou e aos poucos os ventos foram diminuindo. Neste momento muitas nuvens, 27,0°C, URA 63% (variou entre 54 e 87% hoje), sensação térmica de 27°C mesmo.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (22 Dez 2006 às 22:32)

A madrugada foi nublada e abafada, com mais de 23°C o tempo inteiro, no início da manhã chegou a chover fraco, mas sem acumular, o restante da manhã e o período da tarde foram nublados, com aberturas de sol e com abafamento, máxima de 30,7°C. No fim da tarde, areas de instabilidade associadas a uma frente fria provocaram chuvas aqui em São Paulo, a primeira chuva durou das 17h às 17h40, e a segunda das 19h às 20h, ambas foram moderadas e acumularam 12mm, elevando o mês para 135mm. Agora tempo nublado, 21,9°C (mínima do dia, até o momento) e URA de 94% (URA variou entre 44 e 94% hoje).


----------



## Fábio Luiz (24 Dez 2006 às 00:52)

Hoje tivemos o dia mais chuvoso do ano na zona leste de São Paulo. Foram 7mm de madrugada, à tarde tivemos muita chuva, um forte temporal desabou sobre esta região da cidade, acumulando 53mm em apenas 1 hora, com ventos e muitos raios e trovões. Depois seguiu chovendo moderado, parou um pouco, e voltou a chover moderadamente no inicio da noite. O acumulado total de hoje foi de 78mm, e o mês vai a 213mm. Hoje a temperatura variou entre 20,7°C (até agora) e 26,5°C.


----------



## Seringador (26 Dez 2006 às 12:23)

Fábio Luiz disse:


> Tomara mesmo!!   Odeio calor, mas se chover bem durante o verão, é suportável. Verão passado tivemos o mês mais chuvoso da história da cidade, em março, 610mm de acordo o Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia, que faz as medições oficiais e 520mm aqui em casa.



Boas
Já está uma boa média, será este mês acima da média?
Estamos a ir para um El Niño moderado e isso pode ajudar à festa.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (26 Dez 2006 às 14:49)

Seringador disse:


> Boas
> Já está uma boa média, será este mês acima da média?
> Estamos a ir para um El Niño moderado e isso pode ajudar à festa.



Aqui no meu bairro já está acima da média, devido ao temporal do dia 23, que não atingiu a região onde são feitas as medições oficiais. Aqui temos 223mm, a média para dezembro é 200mm, e devemos ter chuva nos próximos dias, com uma frente fria.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (26 Dez 2006 às 14:57)

- Dia 24/12: O dia foi de sol entre muita nebulosidade, no fim da tarde começou a chover fraco, chuva que continuou até o fim do dia 24, inclusive durante a ceia de Natal. A mínima foi de 20,6°C, a máxima 26,1°C e 9mm

- Dia 25/12: Ontem dia de sol e poucas nuvens, por volta das 16h nuvens carregadas chegaram e provocaram uma rápida e fraca pancada de chuva, que acumulou 1mm, mas trouxe rajadas de vento de mais de 50km/h. A mnínima foi de 20,1°C e a máxima 27,5°C

- Hoje: A manhã foi de sol e pouca nebulosidade, agora a nebulosidade está aumentando, a mínima foi de 19,9°C e no momento faz 28,1°C.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (6 Jan 2007 às 23:20)

Dados dos últimos dias de dezembro:

27/12: 20,4°C/26,5°C e 6mm
28/12: 20,3°C/26,3°C e 0mm
29/12: 18,7°C/25,9°C e 0mm
30/12: 19,4°C/27,9°C e 14mm
31/12: 18,4°C/24,7°C e 15mm

O balanço da última semana do ano:

MÍNIMA: 18,4°C
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 20,4°C
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 19,6°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,9°C

MÁXIMA: 29,3°C
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 24,7°C
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 26,8°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 0,5°C

MÉDIA DA SEMANA: 23,2°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,2°C

PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA: 45mm


----------



## Fábio Luiz (6 Jan 2007 às 23:41)

Balanço de dezembro em São Paulo:

MÍNIMA: 16,4°C (dia 1)
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 22,2°C (dia 21)
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 19,4°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,7°C

MÁXIMA: 33,4°C (dia 18)
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 22,0°C (dia 7)
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 27,5°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,2°C

MÉDIA DO MÊS: 23,4°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,4°C

MAIOR CHUVA EM 1H: 53mm (dia 23)
MAIOR CHUVA EM 24H: 78mm (dia 23)
DIAS COM CHUVA: 15 (média: 16)
PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA: 267mm (32,9% acima do normal)

5 menores mínimas: 16,4°C (dia 1), 16,7°C (dia 8), 17,2°C (dias 2 e 9), 17,7°C (dia 11) e  17,9°C (dia 7)

5 maiores mínimas: 22,2°C (dia 21), 21,9°C (dia 22), 21,6°C (dia 18), 21,3°C (dia 14) e 21,1°C (dia 17)

5 maiores máximas: 33,4°C (dia 18), 32,2°C (dia 17), 31,9°C (dia 19), 31,6°C (dia 3) e 30,7°C (dia 22)

5 menores máximas: 22,0°C (dia 7), 22,6°C (dia 1), 24,5°C (dias 8 e 10), 24,7°C (dias 5, 9 e 31) e 25,0°C (dias 11 e 12)


----------



## Fábio Luiz (6 Jan 2007 às 23:44)

Balanço do ano de 2006 em São Paulo

MÍNIMA: 5,2°C (6 de setembro)
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 24,4°C (7 de fevereiro)
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 17,4°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,9°C

MÁXIMA: 35,9°C (15 de setembro)
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 13,0°C (31 de julho)
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 25,7°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 0,9°C

MÉDIA DO ANO: 21,5°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,4°C

MAIOR CHUVA EM 1H: 56mm (1 de março)
MAIOR CHUVA EM 24H: 78mm (23 de dezembro)
PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA (de 01/02 a 31/12): 1683mm (a média para o ano inteiro é de 1454,8mm)

5 menores mínimas: 5,2°C (06/09), 6,5°C (05/09), 7,1°C (22/08), 8,4°C (29 e 30/08) e 9,0°C (05/07)
5 maiores mínimas: 24,4°C (07/02), 24,2°C (22/01), 23,8°C (06/02), 23,6°C (24/03) e 23,5°C (08/02)

5 maiores máximas: 35,9°C (15/09), 34,3°C (14/09), 34,2°C (31/10 e 17/11), 34,1°C (13/09) e 33,8°C (dia 12/09)
5 menores máximas: 13,0°C (31/07), 13,8°C (30/07), 15,4°C (28/06), 15,8°C (05/09) e 15,9°C (01/08)

Agora os dados de máxima e mínima, e média simples, de todos os meses deste 2006:

Mês    Média Máx.	Média Mín. Média simples
Janeiro	28,8°C	21,8°C	25,3°C
Fevereiro	28,0°C	22,2°C	25,1°C
Março	27,8°C	21,2°C	24,5°C
Abril	25,2°C	18,8°C	22,2°C
Maio	21,2°C	15,3°C	18,3°C
Junho	22,3°C	14,2°C	18,3°C
Julho	23,9°C	13,4°C	18,7°C
Agosto	25,8°C	14,2°C	20,0°C
Setembro	25,4°C	14,4°C	19,9°C
Outubro	26,5°C	17,1°C	21,8°C
Novembro 26,1°C	17,7°C	21,9°C
Dezembro 27,5°C	19,4°C	23,4°C


----------



## Fábio Luiz (6 Jan 2007 às 23:49)

Dados dos primeiros dias de janeiro (na seguinte ordem: dia: temperatura mínima/temperatura máxima -- URA mínima/URA máxima e precipitação)

Dia 1: 18,1°C/24,0°C -- 79%/95% e 6mm
Dia 2: 19,7°C/24,9°C -- 80%/95% e 1mm
Dia 3: 20,5°C/26,4°C -- 83%/94% e 7mm
Dia 4: 20,8°C/24,8°C -- 88%/94% e 10mm
Dia 5: 20,4°C/23,4°C -- 86%/94% e 14mm
Dia 6: 20,5°C/23,6°C -- 85%/92% e 8mm

Com isso, até agora o acumulado deste mês já é de 46mm aqui na zona leste de São Paulo.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (7 Jan 2007 às 22:47)

Balanço da semana de 1 a 7 de janeiro aqui na zona leste de São Paulo:

MÍNIMA: 18,1°C
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 20,9°C
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 20,1°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,4°C

MÁXIMA: 27,7°C
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 23,4°C
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 24,9°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: - 2,4°C 

MÉDIA DA SEMANA: 22,5°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: - 0,5°C

MAIOR UMIDADE: 95%
MENOR UMIDADE: 65%
PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA: 68mm


----------



## Fábio Luiz (7 Jan 2007 às 22:52)

O dia de hoje começou com tempo nublado e aberturas de sol, ao longo do dia o tempo foi abrindo, permitindo que o sol aparecesse e elevasse a temperatura á tarde. Porém o calor e a alta umidade formaram nuvens, que provocaram uma chuva moderada, com trovoadas (quase toda a cidade ficou em atenção), aqui choveu 22mm, sendo 18mm em uma hora. A temperatura variou entre 20,9°C e 27,7°C e a URA entre 65% e 92%.


----------



## Seringador (8 Jan 2007 às 13:44)

Boas Fábio,

Parece que os temporais andara a fazer das suas, pelas minhas previsões vai durar até Março esta anomalia positiva na precipitação na mior parte do território Brasileiro 
Já havia mencionado para se prepararem até essa altura


----------



## Fábio Luiz (8 Jan 2007 às 22:11)

Seringador disse:


> Boas Fábio,
> 
> Parece que os temporais andara a fazer das suas, pelas minhas previsões vai durar até Março esta anomalia positiva na precipitação na mior parte do território Brasileiro
> Já havia mencionado para se prepararem até essa altura



E toda esta chuva que está caindo está provocando muitas mortes, morreram 36 pessoas em apenas 6 dias nos estados de São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro e Minas Gerais, na região Sudeste do país, e que foram os mais castigados pela chuva: http://g1.globo.com/Noticias/0,,MUL285-5598-81,00.html

Hoje voltou a chover aqui, mas foi uma chuva muito fraca de madrugada, 1mm (mês: 69mm), o restante do dia foi nublado, com aberturas de sol, temperatura entre 21,0°C (mas a mínima pode ser alterada) e 25,5°C e umidade entre 77 e 96%. Agora, tempo nublado, 21,3°C e URA de 87%.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (9 Jan 2007 às 23:11)

Hoje tivemos um dia nublado em São Paulo, mas sem chuva, tivemos apenas um pouco de chuvisco, que nada acumulou, à tarde. A temperatura variou entre 19,9°C e 25,5°C e a umidade entre 83% e 94%. Neste momento faz 20,3°C, com URA em 88%.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (10 Jan 2007 às 22:28)

O dia de hoje amanheceu com muita nebulosidade, pela manhã ocorreram as primeiras aberturas de sol, de tarde a nebulosidade diminuiu, permitindo que o sol aparecesse forte, mas no fim da tarde o vento fresco vindo de sul trouxe de volta as nuvens. A temperatura hoje variou entre 19,0°C e 27,2°C a umidade entre 65% e 95% e não choveu. No momento, 22,8°C com URA em 79%.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (11 Jan 2007 às 23:07)

Hoje tivemos um dia inteiro de muito sol, pouquíssima nebulosidade, ar seco e bastante calor. A temperatura variou entre 19,1°C e 32,4°C. A umidade chegou a 33% no período da tarde (e a maior URA foi de 90%, de madrugada). No momento, 21:07 pelo horário local, temos pouquíssima nebulosidade, com 25,3°C e URA em 60%.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (12 Jan 2007 às 21:46)

Hoje o dia foi de sol forte, pouca nebulosidade, e rajadas de vento de até 50km/h. Fez muito calor, a mínima foi de 21,0°C e a máxima de 32,7°C , e a URA variou entre 40 e 85%. Agora o tempo está nublado com nuvens carregadas, choverá mais tarde, faz 29,0°C, com URA em 60% e sensação térmica de 31°C, e já são 19:46 pelo horário local!


----------



## Fábio Luiz (13 Jan 2007 às 23:57)

O sábado inteiro foi de céu completamente nublado na cidade de São Paulo, choveu fraco no periodo da tarde aqui, acumulando 2mm (mês em 71mm). A temperatura variou entre 20,8°C e 23,7°C e a umidade entre 72% e 86%. No momento, 20,8°C e URA de 84%.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (15 Jan 2007 às 00:43)

Hoje o tempo abriu em São Paulo, o sol brilhou entre poucas nuvens durante todo o dia, o ar esteve bem seco para esta época do ano, e fez calor. A temperatura variou entre 19,5°C e 30,6°C e a umidade entre 25% e 87%.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (16 Jan 2007 às 19:46)

Ontem o dia foi nublado em São Paulo, com um pouco de abafamento. A temperatura variou entre 19,5°C e 26,7°C e a umidade entre 42% e 75%. Já hoje tivemos um dia inteiro com sol e pouca nebulodidade, a temperatura variou entre 18,4°C e 27,9°C e a umidade entre 40% e 89%.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (16 Jan 2007 às 20:07)

Balanço da semana de 08 a 14/01 aqui na zona leste de São Paulo:

MÍNIMA: 19,0°C
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 21,0°C
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 19,9°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,2°C

MÁXIMA: 32,7°C
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 23,7°C
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 28,2°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 0,9°C

MÉDIA GERAL: 24,0°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,0°C

MENOR URA: 25%
MAIOR URA: 96%

PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA: 3mm


----------



## Fábio Luiz (18 Jan 2007 às 22:30)

As chuvas voltaram a acontecer na cidade de São Paulo nos últimos dois dias! Ontem o dia foi nublado, com aberturas de sol, no início da noite caiu uma chuva moderada a ligeiramente forte, acumulando 17mm, a temperatura variou entre 19,1°C e 27,9°C, e a umidade entre 54% e 89%. Hoje tivemos chuva fraca de madrugada, tempo nublado de manhã, e uma tarde inteira chuvosa, agora parou. A chuva acumulou 15mm (mês em 103mm), a temperatura variou entre 21,4°C e 24,4°C e a umidade entre 77% e 95%. Agora tenho 22,3°C e 89% de URA.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (20 Jan 2007 às 23:41)

Ontem o dia foi nublado, o sol só foi aparecer na segunda metade da tarde, mas de noite o tempo nublou, tornando-se muito abafado. A temperatura ontem variou entre 20,5°C e 28,8°C e a umidade entre 70% e 90%. Hoje dia nublado, a madrugada foi muito abafada, e de tarde chvoeu fraco e rápido. Mínima 22,6°C, máxima 25,6°C, umidade variando entre 70% e 87% e 3mm.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (22 Jan 2007 às 23:45)

Ontem o dia foi nublado, com chuva fraca de manhã, moderada à tarde e chuviscos à noite. A temperatura variou entre 19,7°C e 24,6°C, a umidade entre 82% e 94% e choveu 11mm.
Hoje mais um dia bem nublado, choveu fraco bem cedo, 2mm (mês em 119mm), a mínima foi 18,9°C, a máxima 22,2°C (tarde mais amena do ano) e a umidade esteve entre 82% e 95%. Agora temos uma noite amena, 19,1°C e umidade em 85% às 21h45, horário local.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (22 Jan 2007 às 23:49)

Balanço da semana de 15 a 21 de janeiro de 2007 aqui na zona leste de São Paulo:

MÍNIMA: 18,4°C
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 22,6°C
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 20,1°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,4°C

MÁXIMA: 28,8°C
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 24,4°C
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 26,5°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: - 0,8°C

MÉDIA DA SEMANA: 23,3°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 0,3°C

MAIOR URA: 95%
MENOR URA: 40%

PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA: 46mm


----------



## Fábio Luiz (23 Jan 2007 às 21:20)

Hoje tivemos uma manhã e início da tarde nublados, depois o sol apareceu, mas agora o vento fresco e úmido vindo de sul está trazendo mais nuvens. A temperatura hoje variou entre 18,5°C e 24,6°C e a umidade entre 69% e 92%. No momento (19h21, hora local), 22,3°C e 76% de umidade.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (28 Jan 2007 às 13:18)

Resumo do tempo nos últimos dias

- Dia 24, quarta-feira: Dia de sol e calor, no fim da tarde nuvens escuras surgiram na direção norte, mas não choveu. Temperatura: 19,1°C/29,4°C e umidade: 55%/94%

- Dia 25, quinta-feira: O aniversário de São Paulo foi de sol, calor, com chuva moderada e rápida no fim da tarde, após a chuva, uma névoa úmida passou a cobrir a cidade. Temperatura: 20,8°C/30,7°C, umidade: 50%/87% e 4mm

- Dia 26, sexta-feira: Mais uma vez fez sol, calor, com chuva moderada no fim da tarde e fraca à noite. Temperatura: 21,8°C/31,1°C, umidade: 52%/88% e 9mm

- Dia 27, sábado: De novo dia de sol e calor, no fim da tarde uma forte pancada de chuva ocorreu no meu bairro, acumulando 12mm em apenas 15 minutos. Temperatura: 22,0°C/30,0°C, umidade: 53%/89% e 12mm


----------



## Fábio Luiz (28 Jan 2007 às 23:11)

Domingo começou nublado e com chuviscos que anda acumularam, depois sol e calor e no fim da tarde o tempo nublou e permanece assim até agora. Temperatura mínima 22,6°C (maior do ano), máxima 30,2°C e umidade variou entre 56% e 87%, agora ainda faz 26,1°C.


----------



## Rog (29 Jan 2007 às 20:59)

Vejo que muitas destas temperaturas são muito idênticas às registadas por exemplo na cidade do Funchal no Verão, aqui na ilha da Madeira.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (4 Fev 2007 às 19:53)

Resumo do tempo no fim de janeiro:

- Dia 28: Após o dia bastante quente, à notie choveu moderado, foram 14mm em 50 minutos e um total de 19mm, a mínima foi alterada para 21,8°C.

- Dia 29: Dia nublado, com aberturas de sol, e alguns chuviscos que nada acumularam, mas á notie choveu moderado. Temperatura: 21,6°C/27,1°C, Umidade: 76%/91% e 12mm.

- Dia 30: Choveu fraco de madrugada, o restante do dia foi nublado com aberturas de sol. Temperatura: 20,7°C/25,3°C, umidade: 70%/98% e 5mm

- Dia 31: Mais um dia de nebulosidade e aberturas de sol. Temperatura: 20,5°C/25,9°C, umidade: 68%/93%


----------



## Fábio Luiz (4 Fev 2007 às 19:55)

Janeiro aqui na zona leste de São Paulo 

Dia T. Mín. T. Máx. URA Mín. URA Máx. Precipitação 
01 18,1°C / 24,0°C - 79% / 95% - 6mm 
02 19,7°C / 24,9°C - 80% / 94% - 1mm 
03 20,5°C / 26,4°C - 83% / 94% - 7mm 
04 20,8°C / 24,8°C - 88% / 94% - 10mm 
05 20,4°C / 23,4°C - 86% / 94% - 14mm 
06 20,5°C / 23,6°C - 85% / 92% - 8mm 
07 20,9°C / 27,7°C - 65% / 92% - 22mm 
08 20,4°C / 25,5°C - 77% / 96% - 1mm 
09 19,9°C / 25,5°C - 83% / 94% - 0mm 
10 19,0°C / 27,2°C - 65% / 95% - 0mm 
11 19,1°C / 32,4°C - 33% / 90% - 0mm 
12 21,0°C / 32,7°C - 40% / 85% - 0mm 
13 20,5°C / 23,7°C - 72% / 86% - 2mm 
14 19,5°C / 30,6°C - 25% / 87% - 0mm 
15 19,5°C / 26,7°C - 42% / 75% - 0mm 
16 18,4°C / 27,9°C - 40% / 89% - 0mm 
17 19,1°C / 27,9°C - 54% / 89% - 17mm 
18 21,4°C / 24,4°C - 77% / 95% - 15mm 
19 20,5°C / 28,8°C - 70% / 90% - 0mm 
20 22,6°C / 25,6°C - 70% / 87% - 3mm 
21 19,7°C / 24,6°C - 82% / 94% - 11mm 
22 18,6°C / 22,2°C - 82% / 95% - 2mm 
23 18,5°C / 24,6°C - 69% / 92% - 0mm 
24 19,1°C / 29,4°C - 55% / 94% - 0mm 
25 20,8°C / 30,7°C - 50% / 87% - 4mm 
26 21,8°C / 31,1°C - 52% / 88% - 9mm 
27 22,0°C / 30,0°C - 53% / 89% - 12mm 
28 21,8°C / 30,2°C - 56% / 91% - 19mm 
29 21,6°C / 27,1°C - 76% / 91% - 12mm 
30 20,7°C / 25,3°C - 70% / 98% - 5mm 
31 20,5°C / 25,9°C - 68% / 93% - 0mm 

MÍNIMA MAIS BAIXA: 18,1°C 
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 22,6°C 
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 20,2°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,5°C 

MÁXIMA MAIS ALTA: 32,7°C 
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 22,2°C 
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 26,9°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: - 0,4°C 

MÉDIA SIMPLES DO MÊS: 23,5°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 0,5°C 

MAIOR CHUVA EM 1H: 18mm (no dia 7) 
MAIOR CHUVA EM 24H: 22mm (dia 7) 
DIAS COM CHUVA: 20 
PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA: 180mm (24,4% ABAIXO da média) 

5 menores mínimas: 18,1°C (dia 1), 18,4°C (dia 16), 18,5°C (dia 23), 18,6°C (dia 22) e 19,0°C (dia 10) 

5 maiores mínimas: 22,6°C (dia 20), 22,0°C (dia 27), 21,8°C (dias 26 e 28 ), 21,6°C (dia 29) e 21,4°C (dia 18 ) 

5 maiores máximas: 32,7°C (dia 12), 32,4°C (dia 11), 31,1°C (dia 26), 30,7°C (dia 25) e 30,6°C (dia 14) 

5 menores máximas: 22,2°C (dia 22), 23,4°C (dia 5), 23,6°C (dia 6), 23,7°C (dia 13) e 24,0°C (dia 1)


----------



## Fábio Luiz (5 Fev 2007 às 20:44)

Resumo do tempo neste início de fevereiro:

- Dia 01: O dia começou nublado e úmido, aos poucos o tempo foi abrindo até que o sol apareceu com força. No fim da tarde o vento vindo de sul passou a soprar, e, quem diria, o tempo nublou, formou-se uma névoa úmida e até chuviscos, mas sem acumular. Temperatura: 20,7°C/31,0°C, umidade: 53%/88%

- Dia 02: Dia de sol entre muitas nuvens. Temperatura: 21,4°C/28,1°C, umidade: 61%/86%.

- Dia 03: Dia de sol e pouca nebulosidade. Temperatura: 20,4°C/29,9°C, umidade: 42%/92%

- Ontem: Mais um dia de muito sol e pouca nebulosidade. Temperatura: 19,1°C/30,8°C, umidade: 41%/92%


----------



## Fábio Luiz (5 Fev 2007 às 21:00)

Balanço da semana de 29 de janeiro a 4 de fevereiro:

MÍNIMA MAIS BAIXA: 19,1°C
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 21,6°C
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 20,6°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,8°C

MÁXIMA MAIS ALTA: 31,0°C
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 25,3°C
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 28,3°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 0,3°C

MÉDIA SIMPLES DA SEMANA: 24,4°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,0°C

MAIOR URA: 98%
MENOR URA: 41%

PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA: 17mm


----------



## Fábio Luiz (5 Fev 2007 às 21:08)

Hoje o dia foi de sol e bastante calor, a tarde foi a mais quente do ano aqui no meu bairro, máxima de 33,2°C (já a mínima foi 20,7°C), no fim da tarde o vento sul passou a soprar, agora o tempo está nublado, há uma fina névoa úmida e agora às 19h10 pelo horário brasileiro de verão faz 25,9°C com umidade de 75% (hoje a umidade variou de 40% a 90%).


----------



## Fábio Luiz (1 Mar 2007 às 22:13)

Fevereiro aqui na zona leste de São Paulo:

Dia T. Mín. T. Máx. URA Mín. URA Máx. Precipitação 
01 20,7°C / 31,0°C - 53% / 88% - 0mm 
02 21,4°C / 28,1°C - 61% / 86% - 0mm 
03 20,4°C / 29,9°C - 42% / 92% - 0mm 
04 19,1°C / 30,8°C - 41% / 92% - 0mm 
05 20,7°C / 33,2°C - 40% / 90% - 0mm 
06 20,7°C / 29,3°C - 57% / 97% - 27mm 
07 21,4°C / 32,2°C - 50% / 98% - 58mm 
08 21,1°C / 23,5°C - 84% / 99% - 32mm 
09 21,6°C / 25,2°C - 66% / 96% - 0mm 
10 21,8°C / 28,0°C - 54% / 94% - 9mm 
11 18,8°C / 23,6°C - 78% / 94% - 15mm 
12 17,1°C / 22,9°C - 59% / 96% - 0mm 
13 15,8°C / 23,9°C - 54% / 90% - 0mm 
14 16,7°C / 26,4°C - 51% / 90% - 0mm 
15 18,1°C / 28,1°C - 53% / 91% - 0mm 
16 18,9°C / 29,8°C - 43% / 92% - 5mm 
17 19,9°C / 32,2°C - 38% / 89% - 0mm 
18 22,2°C / 32,7°C - 41% / 92% - 13mm 
19 22,0°C / 28,5°C - 61% / 91% - 4mm 
20 21,8°C / 29,7°C - 51% / 93% - 21mm 
21 21,6°C / 28,6°C - 60% / 90% - 0mm 
22 21,0°C / 31,6°C - 37% / 90% - 0mm 
23 21,0°C / 34,8°C - 30% / 85% - 0mm 
24 21,6°C / 34,8°C - 31% / 83% - 0mm 
25 20,0°C / 34,5°C - 32% / 96% - 40mm 
26 19,2°C / 30,1°C - 41% / 94% - 12mm 
27 18,9°C / 27,0°C - 63% / 92% - 3mm 
28 20,8°C / 29,4°C - 47% / 91% - 0mm 

MÍNIMA MAIS BAIXA: 15,8°C 
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 22,2°C 
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 20,1°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,3°C 

MÁXIMA MAIS ALTA: 34,8°C 
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 22,9°C 
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 29,2°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,2°C 

MÉDIA SIMPLES DO MÊS: 24,6°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,2°C 

MAIOR UMIDADE: 99% 
MENOR UMIDADE: 30% 

MAIOR CHUVA EM 1H: 30mm (07/02) 
MAIOR CHUVA EM 24H: 58mm (07/02) 
PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA: 239mm (10,1% acima da média) 


5 menores mínimas: 15,8°C (dia 13), 16,7°C (dia 14), 17,1°C (dia 12), 18,1°C (dia 15) e 18,8°C (dia 11) 

5 maiores mínimas: 22,2°C (dia 18 ), 22,0°C (dia 19), 21,8°C (dias 10 e 20), 21,6°C (dias 9, 21 e 24) e 21,4°C (dias 2 e 7) 

5 maiores máximas: 34,8°C (dias 23 e 24), 34,5°C (dia 25), 33,2°C (dia 5), 32,7°C (dia 18 ) e 32,2°C (dias 7 e 17) 

5 menores máximas: 22,9°C (dia 12), 23,5°C (dia 8 ), 23,9°C (dia 13), 25,2°C (dia 9) e 26,4°C (dia 14)


----------



## Fábio Luiz (1 Mar 2007 às 22:31)

Sobre o mês de fevereiro aqui em São Paulo, gostaria de destacar três coisas, a primeira e mais surpreendente foi a onda de frio significativa para o verão no meio do mês, que trouxe mínima de 15,8°C para a zona leste de São Paulo (761m de altitude aqui no meu ponto de observação) e apenas 8,7°C para Campos do Jordão, cidade que se localiza na Serra da Mantiqueira, a 1700m, aqui mesmo no estado de São Paulo, segundo, a grande precipitação nos dias 7 e 8, praticamente toda aquela chvua foi registrada apenas entre o início da notie do dia 7 e início da manhã do dia 8, aqui foram 90mm em 24h, enquanto na zona norte, segundo medições oficiais, choveu 103,3mm em 24h, e dificilmente registramos mais de 100mm/24h em São Paulo, e por último a onda de calor no fim do mês, com três dias perto dos 35°C!


----------



## Fábio Luiz (1 Mar 2007 às 22:54)

Março, o último mês do verão brasileiro, começou quente e seco, a mínima foi de 21,3°C e a máxima de 33,5°C aqui, com URA chegando a apenas 32%. Agora às 19h54, horário local, faz um calor de 26,5°C e URA de 55%.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (3 Mar 2007 às 00:28)

Aqui no sudeste do Brasil costumamos dizer que as chvuas que caem no mês de março são as águas de março fechando o verão, porém uma massa de ar quente e seco cobre a região, trazendo temperaturas muito elevadas, aqui na cidade de São Paulo hoje dia inteiro de sol, poucas nuvens, calor e ar seco, a temperatura variou entre 20,6°C e 34,0°C e a umidade chegou a 29% à tarde, em plena estação chuvosa! Agora, 21h25 pelo horário local, faz 25,1°C com umidade de apenas 52%, não há previsão de mudanças para os próximos dias.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (4 Mar 2007 às 22:31)

A intensa massa de ar quente e seco continua atuando, ontem mínima de 20,5°C e máxima de 33,8°C e hoje mínima de 19,1°C e máxima de 34,1°C na zona leste de São Paulo, com umidade chegando a apenas 26%!! Agora (19h30, horário local), 24,6°C com umidade de 67%. E vai continuar assim por mais vários e vários dias.


----------



## Fil (5 Mar 2007 às 00:08)

Quando é que as temperaturas vão começar a descer mesmo a sério? Já este mês ou só em abril?


----------



## Fábio Luiz (5 Mar 2007 às 21:44)

Agora em março ainda não, temos no máximo alguns períodos mais frescos, apenas em meados de abril que costuma vir a primeira onda de frio significativa do outono.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (5 Mar 2007 às 21:47)

E hoje mais um dia de calorão de dia, com máxima de 34,3°C com URA de 28%, de madrugada mínima de 20,2°C, as madrugadas não tem sido quentes graças ao ar seco e menor duração dos dias. Agora (18h47, horário local) a noite vai começando com 26,8°C e umidade de 60%.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (7 Mar 2007 às 23:01)

Hoje em São Paulo mais um dia de calorão, fez 33,6°C no meu bairro localizado na parte leste da cidade. Porém, no fim da tarde, áreas de instabilidades se formaram e caiu um verdadeiro TEMPORAL aqui, com 26mm em apenas 20 minutos, raios, trovões, ventania e até queda de GRANIZO  Enquanto isso, vários e vários bairros da cidade nem registraram chuva no dia de hoje, algo comum numa cidade tão grande como São Paulo. Durante a chuva fez 18,9°C, agora (20h00) 20,0°C e URA de 90%.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (13 Mar 2007 às 21:27)

Vejam como foi o período entre os dias 5 e 11 de março aqui na zona leste de São Paulo, reparem nas grandes anomalias positivas da temperatura:

MÍNIMA MAIS BAIXA: 18,9°C
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 22,3°C
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 20,4°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 2,2°C

MÁXIMA MAIS ALTA: 34,7°C
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 31,7°C
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 33,7°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 6,5°C   

MÉDIA SIMPLES DA SEMANA: 27,0°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 4,3°C

PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA: 48mm


----------



## Fábio Luiz (13 Mar 2007 às 21:29)

Hoje o dia começou com névoa úmida, mas no meio da manhã o sol apareceu, com o calor áreas de chuva se formaram, no meu bairro, na zona leste da cidade, foram 3mm numa rápida, porém forte pancada de chuva. A temperatura hoje variou entre 20,4°C e 31,7°C. No momento (18h30, horário local), céu nublado, 23,9°C e URA 77%.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (14 Mar 2007 às 22:15)

Hoje o dia foi nublado, porém abafado, no meio da tarde o tempo fechou e choveu em toda a cidade, aqui a chuva foi moderada mas na maioria das regiões da cidade choveu forte. Toda a cidade ficou em estado de atenção, e foram registrados 22 pontos de alagamento. Até o momento foram 12mm aqui, mas a chuva continua caindo, com intensidade fraca. A temperatura hoje (até agora) variou entre 20,2°C e 29,5°C e agora (19h15, horário local) 20,2°C e URA 96%.


----------



## xicovsky (15 Mar 2007 às 13:02)

34 graus no Verão nao é muito quente.
Em Portugal temos essas temperaturas semanas seguidas


----------



## Dan (15 Mar 2007 às 14:15)

xicovsky disse:


> 34 graus no Verão nao é muito quente.
> Em Portugal temos essas temperaturas semanas seguidas



Mas aqui esses valores de temperatura coincidem normalmente com valores muito baixos de humidade relativa.


----------



## duncan (15 Mar 2007 às 22:36)

Dan disse:


> Mas aqui esses valores de temperatura coincidem normalmente com valores muito baixos de humidade relativa.



pois e eu já tive a expriencia de estar no méxico na zona de cancun com temperaturas a rondar os 32/33º mas com humidade relativa elevada,e para mim é mais dificil aguentar estes valores,do que quando temos temperaturas de 35/37º em portugal com baixa humidade relativa.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (21 Mar 2007 às 23:17)

xicovsky disse:


> 34 graus no Verão nao é muito quente.
> Em Portugal temos essas temperaturas semanas seguidas



Aqui em São Paulo (760m em média e 761m aqui) geralmente o dia mais quente do ano tem 34°C ou 35°C ou seja, temperaturas como essas são registradas pouquíssimas vezes por ano, mas agora em 2007 tive uma semana com máxima média de 34°C, não me lembro de coisa parecida aqui, e principalmente em março, quando geralmente já está mais agradável.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (21 Mar 2007 às 23:21)

Nos últimos dias choveu bem aqui, chegamos agora a 194mm acumulados agora em março, já acima da média. E foi só o outono chegar para o ar mais fresco chegar também, hoje a mínima foi a segunda menor do ano aqui na zona leste, com 15,9°C, mas a máxima chegou a 29,7°C devido ao céu limpo durante o dia e o ar seco, com URA de 34%. Que o outono 2007 traga muito frio para nós aqui no Brasil!


----------



## Fábio Luiz (23 Mar 2007 às 22:51)

Hoje o dia amanheceu nublado, mas logo o sol apareceu e a temperatura disparou aqui na zona leste de São Paulo, por volta das 14h30 uma forte pancada de chuva ocorreu (11mm, mês em 205mm), depois o sol reapareceu, a temperatura variou entre 20,0°C e 32,2°C. No momento temos muitas nuvens, 22,4°C e URA de 75%, são 19h52, horário local.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (23 Mar 2007 às 23:34)

O verão 2006/2007 em São Paulo foi mais quente e mais chuvoso que o normal, para variar, vejam como foi a estação aqui no meu ponto de observação (Vila Carrão, periferia da zona leste, a 761m de altitude):

MÍNIMA MAIS BAIXA: 15,8°C
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 22,6°C
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 20,1°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,8°C

MÁXIMA MAIS ALTA: 34,8°C
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 22,2°C
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 27,7°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 0,5°C

MÉDIA SIMPLES DO VERÃO: 23,9°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,2°C

MAIOR URA: 99% (08/02)
MENOR URA: 25% (14/01)

MAIOR CHUVA EM 1H: 53mm (23/12/2006)
MAIOR CHUVA EM 24H: 78mm (23/12/2006)
PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA: 757mm (20,0% acima do normal)

5 menores mínimas: 15,8°C (13/02), 15,9°C (21/03), 16,7°C (14/02), 17,1°C (12/02) e 18,1°C (01/01)

5 maiores mínimas: 22,6°C (20/01), 22,2°C (21/12 e 18/02), 22,0°C (27/01 e 19/02), 21,9°C (22/12) e 21,8°C (26 e 28/01 e 10 e 20/02)

5 maiores máximas: 34,8°C (23 e 24/02), 34,7°C (06/03), 34,5°C (25/02), 34,4°C (10/03) e 34,3°C (05/03)   

5 menores máximas: 22,2°C (22/01), 22,9°C (12/02), 23,4°C (05/01), 23,6°C (06/01 e 11/02) e 23,9°C (13/02)

5 maiores acumulados em 1 dia: 78mm (23/12), 58mm (07/02), 49mm (16/03), 40mm (25/02) e 32mm (08/02)


----------



## Fábio Luiz (26 Mar 2007 às 23:01)

Aqui em São Paulo a massa de ar quente e seco continua atuando, hoje a máxima foi de muito quentes 33,3°C, com umidade chegando a 28% à tarde. Pelo menos, graças ao ar seco, as madrugadas tem sido agradáveis, hoje a mínima foi de 18,2°C. No momento (19h01, hora local) o céu está limpo e faz 25,9°C. Segundo as previsões, esta semana inteira será de sol, com névoa úmida no começo da manhã e céu limpo no restante do dia, mínimas em 17-18°C e máximas em 31-33°C, só há previsão de temperaturas amenas para o início de abril.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (27 Mar 2007 às 00:52)

A semana de 19 a 25 de março apresentou anomalia positiva das temperaturas na zona leste de São Paulo, vejam:


MÍNIMA MAIS BAIXA: 15,9°C
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 20,4°C
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 19,0°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 0,8°C

MÁXIMA MAIS ALTA: 32,4°C
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 24,5°C
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 29,1°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,9°C

MÉDIA GERAL DA SEMANA: 24,0°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,3°C

MAIOR URA: 97%
MENOR URA: 30%

PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA: 40mm


----------



## Fábio Luiz (27 Mar 2007 às 22:50)

O calorão e o ar seco continuaram nesta terça-feira na cidade de São Paulo, segundo medições oficiais a máxima hoje foi de 32,9°C, aqui na zona leste fez 33,9°C (e mínima de 19,9°C). Agora (18h51, horário local) céu limpo, 26,4°C e URA de 57%. Segundo previsões não há previsão de mudanças até dia 2, a partir do dia 3 teremos um período agradável, com dias nublados e úmidos e temperaturas amenas (principalmente à tarde), mas ainda sem previsão de frio.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (30 Mar 2007 às 23:08)

Nada de mudanças em São Paulo, os últimos três dias foram quentíssimos e acredito que este mês de março é o mais quente em muitos anos, hoje o dia foi o mais seco do ano, com URA de somente 24% na zona leste da cidade, a temperatura variou de 20,3°C a 32,9°C. Agora 26,5°C e URA de 65%, graças à brisa marítima (vento que sopra do mar, sobe o paredão de mais de 700m da Serra do Mar, e refresca São Paulo), os próximos dias continuão muito secos e muito quentes.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (1 Abr 2007 às 03:06)

Hoje o dia foi mais uma vez de sol e calor, a mínima foi de 21,3°C e a máxima atingiu incríveis e tórridos 34,0°C à tarde na zona leste da cidade de São Paulo. Porém hoje, contrariando as previsões, as nuvens aumentaram ainda no começo da tarde, do meio para o fim da tarde o tempo nublou totalmente e choveu forte em várias regiões da cidade, principalmente nas zonas oeste e centro, regiões que tiveram até mesmo queda de granizo neste sábado. Aqui na zona leste, choveu fraco por volta das 16h30 e também por volta das 18h, desta vez com ventos moderados, ao todo foram 3mm, apesar de pouco, foi uma agradável surpresa, pois refrescou a tarde paulista. Porém o tempo continua nublado até agora, e isso certamente prejudicará bastante a mínima de amanhã, no momento (23h00) totalmente nublado, 24,4°C e URA de 70%, não devendo baixar dos 22°C na primeira madrugada de abril. Amanhã o calorão continua e acho que não choverá.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (1 Abr 2007 às 20:46)

Assim foi o desastroso mês de março na zona leste de São Paulo, nunca vi um mês tão quente!

Dia T. Mín. T. Máx. URA Mín. URA Máx. Precipitação 
01 21,3°C / 33,5°C - 32% / 90% - 0mm 
02 20,6°C / 34,0°C - 29% / 83% - 0mm 
03 20,5°C / 33,8°C - 35% / 85% - 0mm 
04 19,1°C / 34,1°C - 26% / 90% - 0mm 
05 20,2°C / 34,3°C - 28% / 90% - 0mm 
06 19,7°C / 34,7°C - 30% / 91% - 0mm 
07 18,9°C / 33,6°C - 36% / 95% - 26mm (com GRANIZO) 
08 19,8°C / 33,8°C - 33% / 92% - 8mm 
09 20,8°C / 33,6°C - 34% / 92% - 0mm 
10 22,3°C / 34,4°C - 33% / 91% - 14mm 
11 21,3°C / 31,7°C - 43% / 90% - 0mm 
12 20,8°C / 32,9°C - 38% / 93% - 15mm 
13 20,4°C / 31,7°C - 36% / 91% - 3mm 
14 20,0°C / 29,5°C - 42% / 96% - 15mm 
15 18,7°C / 31,7°C - 41% / 92% - 0mm 
16 20,3°C / 29,4°C - 50% / 96% - 47mm 
17 19,4°C / 27,4°C - 56% / 94% - 22mm 
18 19,3°C / 27,3°C - 59% / 97% - 13mm 
19 20,4°C / 24,5°C - 65% / 97% - 29mm 
20 18,7°C / 26,2°C - 52% / 93% - 0mm 
21 15,9°C / 29,7°C - 34% / 90% - 0mm 
22 19,3°C / 26,5°C - 53% / 88% - 0mm 
23 20,0°C / 32,2°C - 41% / 92% - 11mm 
24 20,2°C / 32,4°C - 32% / 96% - 0mm 
25 18,5°C / 32,2°C - 30% / 95% - 0mm 
26 18,2°C / 33,3°C - 28% / 92% - 0mm 
27 19,9°C / 33,9°C - 29% / 90% - 0mm 
28 19,8°C / 33,9°C - 25% / 90% - 0mm 
29 19,6°C / 32,8°C - 31% / 85% - 0mm 
30 20,3°C / 32,9°C - 24% / 91% - 0mm 
31 21,3°C / 34,0°C - 30% / 91% - 3mm 

MÍNIMA MAIS BAIXA: 15,9°C 
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 22,3°C 
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 19,8°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,6°C 

MÁXIMA MAIS ALTA: 34,7°C 
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 24,5°C 
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 31,8°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 4,6°C     

MÉDIA SIMPLES: 25,8°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 3,1°C   

MAIOR URA: 97% (dias 18 e 19) 
MENOR URA: 24% (dia 30) 

MAIOR CHUVA EM 1H: 30mm (dia 16) 
MAIOR CHUVA EM 24H: 49mm 
PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA: 208mm 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 30,1% 

5 menores mínimas: 15,9°C (dia 21), 18,2°C (dia 26), 18,5°C (dia 25), 18,7°C (dia 20) e 18,9°C (dia 7) 

5 maiores mínimas: 22,3°C (dia 10), 21,3°C (dias 1, 11 e 31), 20,8°C (dias 9 e 12), 20,6°C (dia 2) e 20,5°C (dia 3) 

5 maiores máximas: 34,7°C (dia 6), 34,4°C (dia 10), 34,3°C (dia 5), 34,1°C (dia 4) e 34,0°C (dias 2 e 31)   

5 menores máximas: 24,5°C (dia 19), 26,2°C (dia 20), 26,5°C (dia 22), 27,3°C (dia 18 ) e 27,4°C (dia 17) 

5 maiores acumulados em 1 dia: 49mm (dia 16), 29mm (dia 19), 26mm (dia 7), 22mm (dia 17) e 15mm (dias 12 e 14)


----------



## Fábio Luiz (1 Abr 2007 às 20:49)

O primeiro dia de abril foi de sol e muito calor, mas nem tanto quanto nos últimos dias, a madrugada foi quente graças ao tempo nublado, mínima 21,8°C e a máxima foi de 31,6°C. Agora (16h50, horário local) vento fresco, 29,4°C e URA de 59%.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (2 Abr 2007 às 23:28)

Balanço do período de 26 de março a 1 de abril:

MÍNIMA MAIS BAIXA: 18,2°C
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 21,8°C
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 20,1°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,9°C

MÁXIMA MAIS ALTA: 34,0°C
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 31,6°C
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 33,2°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 6,0°C    

MÉDIA SIMPLES: 26,6°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 3,9°C

MAIOR URA: 92%
MENOR URA: 24%

PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA: 3mm


----------



## Fábio Luiz (2 Abr 2007 às 23:30)

O segundo dia deste mês de abril foi novamente de sol e calor, a tarde as nuvens aumentaram e choveu na zona norte (aqui não), no fim da tarde estava agradável, com céu totalmente nublado, névoa úmida, alta URA e vento fresco e moderado vindo de sul, a tmeperatura hoje variou entre 20,3°C e 32,5°C. Agora (19h31, horário local) 24,8°C com URA de 80%.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (4 Abr 2007 às 00:39)

*INCRÍVEL VENTANIA DURANTE UM TEMPORAL NA ZONA SUL DE SÃO PAULO! OS VENTOS ATINGIRAM 108KM/H, PROVOCANDO MUITOS ESTRAGOS E QUEDA DE DEZENAS DE ÁRVORES, VEJAM TODOS OS DETALHES NESTE LINK: *http://g1.globo.com/Noticias/SaoPaulo/0,,MUL17787-5605,00.html

Aqui na zona leste não choveu, houve fortes rajadas de vento mas nem se compara ao que foi registrado na zona sul, estimo que aqui chegou a uns 50km/h. A temperatura hoje variou entre 21,2°C e 32,8°C, no momento (20h40, horário local) 24,9°C com URA de 75%.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (5 Abr 2007 às 23:40)

Uma frente fria chegou a São Paulo, por isso o dia de hoje foi nublado com chuviscos em alguns momentos, a máxima foi de 25,9°C durante uma abertura de sol no fim da manhã, e a mínima até o momento é de 20,1°C, temperatura que é registrada agora, 19h40 - horário local, a umidade é de 78% e a sensação térmica é menor devido ao vento fraco. Finalmente um dia agradável!


----------



## Fábio Luiz (6 Abr 2007 às 02:23)

Agora são 22h22, temos poucas nuvens e já faz 18,5°C  , a mínima de amanhã deverá ser de 17°C.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (7 Abr 2007 às 00:27)

Hoje São Paulo teve um dia totalmente nublado, com temperatura amena e vento fraco diminuindo a sensação térmica. A temperatura variou entre 18,1°C e 23,0°C na zona leste da cidade, agora às 20h28, horário local céu nublado, 19,7°C, com URA de 78% e sensação térmica em torno de 17°C.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (8 Abr 2007 às 01:06)

Hoje São Paulo teve dia de sol entre muitas nuvens, à tarde choveu com trovoadas, em alguns pontos a chuva foi moderada a forte, mas aqui foi muito fraca e acumulou só 1mm, mês em 2mm. A temperatura variou entre 18,5°C e 28,3°C e no momento faz 21,1°C com URA de 90%. Feliz Páscoa a todos!


----------



## Fábio Luiz (9 Abr 2007 às 01:03)

Hoje o dia foi nublado em São Paulo, choveu durante a tarde inteira com intensidade fraca a moderada, no início da tarde chegou a chover ligeiramente forte, ao todo foram 22mm e 24mm no mês. A temperatura variou entre 18,6°C e 25,4°C hoje, no momento 19,4°C com URA de 87%.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (10 Abr 2007 às 23:53)

Hoje tivemos céu nublado de madrugada e de manhã e sol entre poucas nuvens à tarde, a temperatura variou entre 16,5°C e 26,8°C. Agora (19h54) céu nublado, 19,9°C e URA de 75%, se o tempo abrir podemos ter a menor temperatura do ano.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (11 Abr 2007 às 22:25)

O tempo totalmente nublado durante a madrugada impediu que a temperatura caísse, a mínima hoje foi de 17,7°C, de manhã, o tempo estava nublado até 10h30, a partir desse horário o tempo abriu, com sol entre poucas nuvens e máxima de 29,4°C. No momento (18h28) faz 25,3°C e URA de 65%.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (12 Abr 2007 às 23:58)

Hoje o dia foi de sol entre nuvens e calor em São Paulo, a mínima foi de 19,0°C e a máxima chegou a 30,6°C, temperaturas bem acima da média de abril. Agora temos 23,9°C com URA de 72%, uma frente fria está se aproximando e deve mudar um pouco o tempo por aqui.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (14 Abr 2007 às 00:39)

A sexta-feira foi nublada em São Paulo, choveu fraco em alguns pontos da cidade, mas aqui não, a temperatura variou entre 20,1°C e 27,7°C e agora (20h40) temos 21,4°C com URA de 78%.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (17 Abr 2007 às 23:58)

Hoje o dia foi de muitas nuvens em São Paulo, na zona leste mínima de 17,7°C e máxima de 28,0°C, agora 20,5°C e URA 77%. Na próxima semana devemos ter temperaturas mais amenas, com máximas de até 21°C.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (18 Abr 2007 às 22:53)

Hoje o dia começou nublado, mas por volta das 8h o sol apareceu e brilhou entre poucas nuvens até o fim do dia, a mínima foi de 17,1°C e a máxima de 28,8°C, no momento (18h54, horário local) faz 22,1°C com URA de 75%. Mantida a previsão de tardes amenas para a próxima semana.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (20 Abr 2007 às 00:22)

Hoje o dia foi de sol e nebulosidade variável na cidade de São Paulo, aqui em casa mínima de 18,0°C e máxima de 29,1°C, agora (20h22) faz 21,0°C com umidade de 76%.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (23 Abr 2007 às 22:53)

Hoje o dia foi de sol e calor em São Paulo, agora no fim da tarde choveu na cidade, principalmente na zona norte, aqui só choveu fraco, mínima de 20,1°C e máxima de 30,0°C e agora faz 22,4°C com URA 93% e chuva parando.

No fim de semana choveu forte em São Paulo, aqui na zona leste foram 40mm em mais de uma hora de chuva forte no sábado, no domingo aqui trovejou, tivemos relâmpagos, mas cairam apenas alguns pingos, mas no restante da cidade choveu forte, com mais de 40mm na zona norte, onde o INMET tem estação meteorológica.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (24 Abr 2007 às 00:17)

Balanço do período entre 16 e 22 de abril:

MÍNIMA MAIS BAIXA: 17,1°C
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 19,6°C
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 18,6°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 2,3°C

MÁXIMA MAIS ALTA: 29,8°C
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 28,0°C
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 28,8°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 3,7°C

MÉDIA SIMPLES DA SEMANA: 23,7°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 3,0°C

MAIOR URA: 98%
MENOR URA: 38%

PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA: 40mm


----------



## Fábio Luiz (24 Abr 2007 às 23:27)

A terça-feira foi de sol, pouca nebulosidade e bastante calor em São Paulo, na zona leste da cidade mínima de 19,7°C e máxima de 30,3°C, agora às 19h26 (horário local) faz 25,9°C com umidade de 59%. O tempo começa a mudar na quinta-feira, devemos ter bons volumes pluviométricos e a máxima deve despencar para 22°C, podendo ser a mais amena do ano.


----------



## andre shimutz (24 Abr 2007 às 23:33)

olha, ´só. 

o carlos me ligou. tava na tabapuã, no trânsito, às 18h. lá tava sol, calorão e céu azul aqui em ctba, pós chuva e 22ºC.  

diferença abissal..

mas o frio tá chegando...


----------



## Fábio Luiz (25 Abr 2007 às 23:16)

É verdade, está chegando! Enquanto não chega, São Paulo passou muito calor no dia de hoje, a temperatura mínima foi de 21,2°C (está certo, vinte e um vírgula dois de mínima, no fim de abril) e máxima de 30,9°C. Agora (19h17) 26,8°C e umidade de 57%. Amanhã acredito que fará cerca de 28°C, com chuva à tarde, depois dias chuvosos e amenos, com máximas em cerca de 22°C.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (27 Abr 2007 às 00:40)

Hoje o dia foid e sol, muita nebulosidade, calor e fortes rajadas de vento, mínima de 21,7°C e máxima de 29,9°C, no fim da tarde a frente fria chegou, choveu forte em pontos da cidade, aqui houve uma pancada moderada, acumulando 4mm. Agora 22,5°C e URA 86%, tempo nublado.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (28 Abr 2007 às 00:50)

Que grande mudança no tempo em São Paulo! A máxima do dia foi à meia-noite, com 22,7°C, de madrugada choveu fraco e a temperatura caiu um pouco para 20,5°C às 6h30, durante a manhã choveu moderado e com isso a temperatura caiu ainda mais, para 18,5°C às 12h50, durante a tarde só garoou e a temperatura continuou caindo, até atingir 15,5°C, mínima do dia até o momento e a menor do ano. No momento céu completamente nublado e 15,8°C.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (28 Abr 2007 às 15:23)

Menor temperatura doa no por aqui: 14,9°C. Agora céu nublado e 19,0°C.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (28 Abr 2007 às 17:49)

Agora em São Paulo:



 19,4°C

Tarde agradável!


----------



## Fábio Luiz (29 Abr 2007 às 21:19)

O dia de ontem foi nublado, úmido e o mais frio do ano em São Paulo. Aqui na zona leste registrei mínima de 14,9°C e máxima de 19,9°C.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (29 Abr 2007 às 21:22)

Balanço do período de 23 a 29 de abril aqui na zona leste de São Paulo:

MÍNIMA MAIS BAIXA: 14,9°C
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 21,7°C
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 18,4°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 2,1°C

MÁXIMA MAIS ALTA: 30,9°C
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 19,9°C
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 26,7°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,6°C

MÉDIA SIMPLES DA SEMANA: 22,5°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,8°C

MAIOR URA: 98%
MENOR URA: 42%

PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA: 33mm


----------



## Fil (29 Abr 2007 às 22:50)

Portugal e Brasil unidos nos desvios positivos das médias


----------



## Fábio Luiz (29 Abr 2007 às 23:20)

Fil disse:


> Portugal e Brasil unidos nos desvios positivos das médias



Desvio positivo já virou regra por aqui, infelizmente!


----------



## Fábio Luiz (29 Abr 2007 às 23:22)

Hoje dia de mutia nebulosidade com epríodos de sol fraco por aqui. A mínima foi de 16,2°C e a máxima de 23,7°C, agora (19h22, horário local) tempo nublado, 19,2°C e URA 83%.


----------



## Fil (29 Abr 2007 às 23:34)

Fábio Luiz disse:


> Desvio positivo já virou regra por aqui, infelizmente!



Por aqui também, mas nós ao contrário de SP não temos a desculpa fácil do aumento na urbanização, é mesmo a realidade do aquecimento.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (30 Abr 2007 às 22:06)

A madrugada foi nublada, de manhã e no começo da tarde muitas nuvens e no restante do dia sol e poucas nuvens. A temperatura variou entre 17,0°C e 25,6°C. Agora (18h07, horário local) céu limpo, umidade de 76% e temperatura de 20,5°C, em rápido declínio, já caiu mais de dois graus em uma hora.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (1 Mai 2007 às 00:33)

Faltando poucas horas para o fim de abril e foi mais um mês que apresentou grande anomalia positiva, tanto nas temperaturas mínimas, quanto nas máximas, só não foi pior por causa da massa de ar polar agora no fim do mês. Pelo menos choveu mais do que o normal para a época do ano.

MÍNIMA MAIS BAIXA: 14,9°C
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 21,8°C
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 18,7°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 2,4°C

MÁXIMA MAIS ALTA: 32,8°C
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 19,9°C
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 28,1°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 3,0°C

MÉDIA SIMPLES DO MÊS: 23,4°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 2,7°C

MAIOR URA: 98% (dias 21 e 27)
MENOR URA: 32% (dia 2)

MAIOR CHUVA EM 1H: 30mm (dia 21)
MAIOR CHUVA EM 1 DIA: 40mm
PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA: 98mm
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 29,2%


5 menores mínimas: 14,9°C (dia 28), 15,5°C (dia 27), 16,2°C (dia 29), 16,5°C (dia 10) e 17,0°C (dia 30)

5 maiores mínimas: 21,8°C (dias 1 e 4), 21,7°C (dia 26), 21,2°C (dias 3 e 25), 20,3°C (dia 2) e 20,1°C (dias 13 e 23)

5 maiores máximas: 32,8°C (dia 3), 32,5°C (dia 2), 31,6°C (dia 1), 30,9°C (dia 25) e 30,5°C (dia 15)

5 menores máximas: 19,9°C (dia 28), 22,7°C (dia 27), 23,0°C (dia 6), 23,6°C (dia 29) e 25,4°C (dia 8)

5 maiores chuvas em 1 dia: 40mm (dia 21), 22mm (dias 8 e 27), 7mm (dia 23), 4mm (dia 26) e 1mm (dias 4, 7 e 9)


----------



## Fábio Luiz (2 Mai 2007 às 22:11)

Hoje o dia amanheceu com nevoeiro e a menor temperatura do ano: 14,0°C aqui e 12,7°C segundo medições oficiais. Logo o nevoeiro se dissipou dando lugar ao sol, que brilhou num céu sem nuvens. A temperatura chegou a 28,7°C e a umidade foi a menor do ano: 24%. Havia ainda uma camada cinza de poluição por causa da inversão térmica. Agora (18h13) faz 25,4°C e a URA ainda é de 32%.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (2 Mai 2007 às 22:14)

A umidade desceu a apenas 19% na estação automática do INMET localizada na zona norte da cidade, link: http://venus.inmet.gov.br/sonabra/d...t.gov.br/sonabra/dbRegSonabra.php?codEst=A701


----------



## Fábio Luiz (6 Mai 2007 às 01:30)

Hoje o dia amanheceu nublado e úmido, mas no meio da manhã o sol apareceu entre poucas nuvens, a temperatura subiu rapidamente e a umidade caiu, chegando a 40%. Aqui, mínima de 16,3°C e máxima de 28,3°C, agora 21,6°C e URA de 62%, amanhã acredito que devemos ter um dia parecido com o de hoje, com mínima em torno dos 17°C e máxima em torno de 28-29°C.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (6 Mai 2007 às 01:38)

Esqueci de escrever, a previsão é de que haja uma grande mudança no tempo na próxima semana aqui em São Paulo, o tempo começa a mudar na terça-feira e no decorrer da semana devemos ter máxima de 19°C e mínima em torno dos 13°C, seriam as menores do ano até então.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (7 Mai 2007 às 00:09)

O dia amanheceu com céu limpo, ao logo do domingo a nebulosidade apareceu. A temperatura variou entre 16,9°C e 27,7°C, e agora (20h12) faz 22,7°C com URA de 53%. Mantida a previsão de um pouco de frio para essa semana.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (9 Mai 2007 às 00:07)

Em São Paulo o tempo começou a mudar hoje, o dia amanheceu com poucas nuvens, mas ao longo da manhã a nebulosidade foi aumentando, antes do meio da tarde o tempo já estava todo nublado e a temperatura entrou em queda. A temperatura variou entre 16,3°C e 28,3°C, agora faz 20,8°C. Até agora não choveu, isto deve ocorrer nas próximas horas.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (9 Mai 2007 às 20:20)

A massa de ar polar chegou e a temperatura despencou em São Paulo. A máxima foi de madrugada e agora (16h23, horário local) faz apenas 11,5°C, com chuviscos e sensação térmica de 7°C!


----------



## Fábio Luiz (10 Mai 2007 às 23:42)

Ontem o tempo abriu à noite e a temperatura chegou a 9,7°C por aqui, a mínima de hoje foi de 9,4°C (menor do ano) no começo da madrugada, pois depois o tempo fechou, a temperatura subiu e chuviscou 1mm (mês em 18mm). Nno meio da manhã o sol apareceu e a temperatura subiu para 19,9°C. Agora (19h45) céu limpo e 13,9°C!


----------



## Fábio Luiz (13 Mai 2007 às 21:32)

A temperatura subiu nos últimos dias aqui, na sexta-feira variou entre 11,7°C e 23,6°C, ontem entre 14,4°C e 25,8°C e hoje entre 14,6°C e 24,5°C. Hoje a manhã foi nublada e a tarde de sol e céu limpo, no momento (17h32, horário local) céu limpo, 22,8°C e URA de 59%.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (14 Mai 2007 às 22:13)

A segunda-feira foi de tempo nublado, com aberturas de sol e chuva em pontos isolados da Grande São Paulo. Aqui na Vila Carrão (zona leste) apenas pingou, mas sem acumular, a temperatura variou entre 16,7°C e 24,9°C, no momento (18h13) faz 20,5°C, em rápido declínio, a URA é de 75%.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (15 Mai 2007 às 23:16)

Hoje dia de sol e pouca nebulosidade em São Paulo, aqui na zona leste registrei mínima de 14,5°C e máxima de 26,0°C, com URA chegando a 37% à tarde. Interessante que entre 15h30 e 17h30 a temperatura caiu quase 6 graus devido à brisa marítima, agora (19h17) há muitas nuvens e a temperatura cai devagar, faz 18,5°C com URA de 81%.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (16 Mai 2007 às 22:49)

Hoje o dia foi de sol, poucas nuvens e muito calor (a maior máxima do mês!), a mínima foi de 16,7°C e a máxima de 29,1°C, agora 24,6°C com URA de 42% ainda, quando são 18h50. Previsão de que refresque um pouco a partir de sexta, e na semana que vem uma forte massa de ar polar deve entrar no Brasil, trazendo temperaturas típicas de inverno. É praticamente certo que os recordes de frio deste ano serão quebrados aqui em São Paulo.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (17 Mai 2007 às 22:19)

Hoje o dia foi bastante quente em São Paulo, a máxima atingiu 30,8°C aqui (e mínima de 18,0°C) e 29,8°C no INMET, com sol e poucas nuvens. O ar esteve seco, com URA de até 28% aqui, mas no fim da tarde a mudança na direção do vento, que passou a soprar de sul, fez a temperatura cair quase 6°C em 1h e a umidade disparar, no momento (18h20) faz 21,2°C com URA de 80%.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Mai 2007 às 22:34)

Fábio Luiz disse:


> Hoje o dia foi bastante quente em São Paulo, a máxima atingiu 30,8°C aqui (e mínima de 18,0°C) e 29,8°C no INMET, com sol e poucas nuvens. O ar esteve seco, com URA de até 28% aqui, mas no fim da tarde a mudança na direção do vento, que passou a soprar de sul, fez a temperatura cair quase 6°C em 1h e a umidade disparar, no momento (18h20) faz 21,2°C com URA de 80%.



Boa noite. Eu gostava de saber se na cidade de Campos do Jordão já alguma vez nevou. Pois penso que é a cidade mais fria do estado de São Paulo, ou estou errado? Fica a 1600 metros não é?. Eu sou português e nunca fui ao Brasil, mas gosto sempre de andar informado.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (19 Mai 2007 às 00:22)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite. Eu gostava de saber se na cidade de Campos do Jordão já alguma vez nevou. Pois penso que é a cidade mais fria do estado de São Paulo, ou estou errado? Fica a 1600 metros não é?. Eu sou português e nunca fui ao Brasil, mas gosto sempre de andar informado.



Boa noite! Sim, Campos do Jordão é a mais fria cidade do Estado de São Paulo, com altitude média de 1.628 metros, mas em alguns pontos chega a mais de 2.000 metros. Infelizmente é muito difícil conseguir informações sobre fenômenos meteorológicos que aconteceram antigamente aqui no Brasil, são poucos os registros, mas tenho infomações de que já nevou pelo menos duas vezes lá: em 1928 e em 1942, quando nevou pela última vez na área urbana. Talvez até tenha nevado mais algumas vezes, principalmente em áreas rurais, mas não há como saber. 

Campos do Jordão é bastante fria, a média das mínimas em julho é de apenas 2,7°C, mas não neva por causa da distância do mar(http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imagem:SaoPaulo_Municip_CamposdoJordao.svg) e os invernos de lá são secos. O ar seco que não permite que neve por lá, favorece a ocorrência de geadas, que são muito frequentes (este ano já geou uma vez, e deve gear mais algumas vezes semana que vem). Para se ter uma idéia, no ano passado registrei -1°C lá numa noite sem ar polar, apenas com ar seco e céu limpo, que fazia a temperatura despencar à noite, com o pôr-do-sol.

E já que o assunto é a neve, aqui na cidade de São Paulo também já nevou, por incrível que pareça, já que hoje em dia nem geada tem   A neve ocorreu em junho do tão distante ano de 1.918, naquela época a cidade era minúscula e havia muita Mata Atlântica (enquanto hoje tem mais de 10 milhões e com poucas árvores, a Mata Atlântica foi muito devastada nesta área com o crescimento muito rápido e sem planejamento da cidade), a única comprovação da neve é uma foto na região onde hoje é a Avenida Paulista (avenida mais conhecida da cidade), no centro financeiro, mas infelizmente nunca achei essa foto em nenhum lugar


----------



## Fábio Luiz (19 Mai 2007 às 00:35)

Falando mais um pouco sobre frio, a menor temperatura já registrada em São Paulo foi de -2,1°C em 02/08/1955 segundo medições oficiais e -3,9°C no Horto Florestal, segundo medições não-oficiais. Nas décadas de 60 e 70 era comum gear por aqui e na maioria dos invernos sempre fazia 2 ou 3°C, chegando a fazer 1°C em um ano da década de 70. Na década de 90, uma onda de frio extremamente intensa fez a temperatura se aproximar de 0°C em 1.994 e de lá para cá a única vez que a temperatura voltou a cair abaixo de 5°C segundo medições oficiais foi em 2.000, quando fez 4,2°C, quando ocorreu a última geada na região urbana. De lá para cá nunca mais fez menos de 5°C e nem geou, apenas em áreas muito afastadas do centro, como na região de Parelheiros (cerca de 40km ao sul do centro da cidade), bairro bem próximo à Serra do Mar, que ainda tem muitas árvores, e por ser um bairro bastante afastado do centro não tem muita densidade demográfica (embora haja muita população, é uma área muito grande, por isso a densidade não é alta) e há muita Mata Atlântica ainda. No ano passado fez 5,2°C aqui no meu bairro, a 14km do centro da cidade e 6,2°C oficialmente e isso já foi motivo de grande comemoração (e no passado era tão comum...), acho difícil voltar a gear na área urbana, só uma onda de frio bastante intenso em julho mesmo, mas não perco as esperanças!


----------



## Fábio Luiz (19 Mai 2007 às 00:43)

Hoje o dia amanheceu com nevoeiro na cidade de São Paulo, mas ele foi se dissipando e no meio da manhã já havia sol, a temperatura subiu bastante e a umidade caiu, mas a partir das 15h o vento mudou de direção, o tempo nublou, a umidade subiu e a temperatura despencou, tornando-se muito mais agradável. Hoje registrei mínima de 18,0°C e máxima de 29,4°C aqui, no momento faz 19,2°C com URA de 86%, são 20h45.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Mai 2007 às 19:21)

Obrigado pelos esclarecimentos! Muitos de nós aqui em portugal não tem a noção de que aí faz frio. Para muitos portugueses o Brasil é apenas sol e calor.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (20 Mai 2007 às 00:33)

É verdade, acho que a imagem do Brasil no exterior é de muito sol e calor, as pessoas frequentando a praia, o Carnaval no quente verão brasileiro, nunca se tem a impressão da neve no sul do Brasil, por exemplo, creio que por isso se tem muito a impressão de que só faz sol e calor por aqui, quando na verdade não é bem assim, aliás faz um friozinho todo ano (na verdade várias vezes por ano) no sul da Amazônia  , fenômeno conhecido como friagem, quando uma massa de ar polar é continental o suficiente para atingir os estados do Acre e Rondônia.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (20 Mai 2007 às 00:37)

A frente fria fez o dia inteiro ser nublado em São Paulo, no fim da manhã choveu moderado e chuviscou durante toda a tarde, acumulando 9mm (no mês 27mm). A temperatura máxima foi dez graus inferior à de ontem, não passando de 19,5°C, e a mínima até o momento está sendo registrada agora (20h38): 15,3°C.


----------



## Minho (20 Mai 2007 às 01:12)

Fábio Luiz disse:


> É verdade, acho que a imagem do Brasil no exterior é de muito sol e calor, as pessoas frequentando a praia, o Carnaval no quente verão brasileiro, nunca se tem a impressão da neve no sul do Brasil, por exemplo, creio que por isso se tem muito a impressão de que só faz sol e calor por aqui, quando na verdade não é bem assim, aliás faz um friozinho todo ano (na verdade várias vezes por ano) no sul da Amazônia  , fenômeno conhecido como friagem, quando uma massa de ar polar é continental o suficiente para atingir os estados do Acre e Rondônia.



E qual é a temperatura que está quando se utiliza o termo friagem, 0ºC?, <10ºC?


----------



## Fábio Luiz (20 Mai 2007 às 17:38)

Pelo que eu sei, não há uma temperatura para dizer se é friagem ou não, friagem é quando uma massa de ar polar é continental o suficiente para chegar ao sul da região norte do Brasil (estados do Acre e Rondônia), provocando mudanças por lá. Geralmente as cidades da Amazônia registram mínimas acima de 20°C e máximas acima de 30°C, quando chega a friagem o vento muda para sul e ocorre uma brusca queda na temperatura, trazendo madrugadas mais frias e tardes mais amenas, sendo que nas friagens mais fortes do ano pode fazer até menos de 10°C em algumas poucas cidades de lá, principalmente na região de Vilhena. As friagens ocorrem entre maio e agosto.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (20 Mai 2007 às 22:54)

Balnço do período de 14 a 20 de maio aqui:

MÍNIMA MAIS BAIXA: 14,5°C
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 18,1°C
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 16,3°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 2,5°C

MÁXIMA MAIS ALTA: 30,8°C
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 19,5°C
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 26,0°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 3,0°C

MÉDIA SIMPLES DA SEMANA: 21,1°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 2,7°C

PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA: 9mm


----------



## Fábio Luiz (20 Mai 2007 às 22:56)

Hoje tivemos uma manhã nublada por aqui e à tarde o tempo abriu, com sol entre nuvens. A temperatura variou entre 15,0°C e 22,8°C, e agora faz 18,2°C com URA 80%.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (21 Mai 2007 às 22:07)

Durante a madrugada o tempo nublado e as rajadas de passavam de 30km/h impediram o declínio da temperatura, a mínima foi de 17,3°C, o dia amanheceu nublado mas logo o sol apareceu, brilhando entre nuvens. A máxima chegou a 27,5°C com URA 40%. Agora (18h08) faz 25,6°C com umidade de 51%. Amanhã o tempo muda com a chegada de uma nova frente fria, que deve trazer bons índices pluviométricos e a partir de quinta começa a fazer frio, acredito que possa fazer até 7°C na sexta-feira aqui.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (22 Mai 2007 às 23:08)

E a frente fria chegou a São Paulo hoje, e antes do horário previsto, às 9h (a previsão era a chegada no início da tarde), quando começou a chover moderadamente, acumulando 20mm (pico de 8mm em 1h) e elevando maio para 47mm, o que não é nada mal, considerando que a média do mês é de 70 e poucos milímetros. A máxima de hoje (21,6°C) foi de madrugada e a mínima à tarde (17,4°C). Agora faz 17,9°C.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (23 Mai 2007 às 23:45)

Enquanto no sul do país a massa de ar polar já está atuando (inclusive há previsão de NEVE agora à noite para os pontos mais altos do RS e SC), aqui o tempo permanece fechado e hoje choveu fraco durante todo o dia, acumulando 11mm e a temperatura ficou bem amena, a máxima foi de 18,1°C (menor do ano) e a mínima foi de 16,7°C até o momento. Agora faz 16,8°C.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (24 Mai 2007 às 21:55)

Hoje o dia foi de sol entre muita nebulosidade em São Paulo, com baixas temperaturas, a máxima não passou de 16,5°C, a menor do ano e a mínima foi de 11,5°C, mas ela deve ser alterada até o fim da noite. Agora às 17h56 faz apenas 12,0°C!! A próxima madrugada deve ser muito fria, e segundo o instituto de previsão do tempo Climatempo, o amanhecer de amanhã pode ser o mais frio em maio desde 1979 (quando fez 2,2°C), a previsão é de 5°C. Eu acredito que dará entre 5 e 7°C.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Mai 2007 às 22:08)

Fábio Luiz disse:


> Hoje o dia foi de sol entre muita nebulosidade em São Paulo, com baixas temperaturas, a máxima não passou de 16,5°C, a menor do ano e a mínima foi de 11,5°C, mas ela deve ser alterada até o fim da noite. Agora às 17h56 faz apenas 12,0°C!! A próxima madrugada deve ser muito fria, e segundo o instituto de previsão do tempo Climatempo, o amanhecer de amanhã pode ser o mais frio em maio desde 1979 (quando fez 2,2°C), a previsão é de 5°C. Eu acredito que dará entre 5 e 7°C.



Boa noite para ti. Já vi as fotos da neve em São Joaquim, no climatempo. Sabe se nevou em mais alguma cidade do sul? E sabe onde arranjar mais fotos? Um abraço


----------



## Fábio Luiz (26 Mai 2007 às 16:38)

Boa Tarde, tem mais imagens de São Joaquim aqui:
http://www.metsul.com/secoes/visualiza.php?cod_subsecao=32&cod_texto=740
Sei que nevou em pelo menos mais duas cidades, em Camabrá do Sul (durando apenas um minuto) e em Gramado (alguns flocos), mas não sei onde tem fotos.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (26 Mai 2007 às 17:16)

Na quinta-feira à noite o céu estava limpo e a temperatura despencando, atingimos a incrível marca de 7,9°C à meia-noite, na sexta tivemos a menor mínima do ano: 8,5°C segundo medições oficiais e 7,0°C no meu bairro, localizado 14km a leste do centro. A temperatura só não foi menor por causa das nuvens que chegaram de madrugada e nublaram o tempo, pelo menos as nuvens estiveram presentes durante o dia e a máxima não passou dos 16,2°C, a menor do ano. Ontem à noite o céu limpou, mas logo no início da madrugada o tempo fechou por aqui, e a mínima não baixou dos 10,1°C.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (27 Mai 2007 às 23:22)

O tempo ficou nublado da meia-noite até por volta de 14h30 aqui, quando o sol apareceu e brilhou entre poucas nuvens, agora o céu está limpo, 16,2°C e URA 74%. Extremos de hoje: 13,2°C/20,7°C.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (30 Mai 2007 às 23:49)

Ontem uma nova frente fria chegou à São Paulo e a máxima não chegou nem aos 18°C, no fim da tarde a temperatura começou a despencar e a mínima foi de 10,8°C perto da meia-noite. Mesmo com o tempo nublado de madrugada, a mínima atingiu 9,8°C aqui na zona leste, e à tarde tivemos a menor temperatrua máxima do ano, máxima de 13,6°C, mesmo com as aberturas de sol que ocorreram entre 15h e 16h. Agora 11,2°C e céu totalmente nublado.

Já em Campos do Jordão a temperatura ficou BEM abaixo dos 10°C durante todo o dia, e desde às 17h faz menos de 4°C com céu nublado, às 19h fazia 3,3°C, segundo a estação automática do INMET.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (3 Jun 2007 às 00:24)

Maio aqui na zona leste de São Paulo 

Dia T. Mín. T. Máx. URA Mín. URA Máx. Precipitação 
01 14,7°C / 26,7°C - 32% / 95% - 0mm 
02 14,0°C / 28,7°C - 24% / 98% - 0mm 
03 17,2°C / 25,8°C - 53% / 90% - 0mm 
04 18,1°C / 24,5°C - 56% / 94% - 0mm 
05 16,3°C / 28,3°C - 40% / 92% - 0mm 
06 16,9°C / 27,7°C - 35% / 91% - 0mm 
07 15,9°C / 28,7°C - 31% / 88% - 0mm 
08 16,3°C / 28,3°C - 35% / 95% - 6mm 
09 9,7°C / 18,9°C - 82% / 98% - 11mm 
10 9,4°C / 19,9°C - 50% / 98% - 1mm 
11 11,7°C / 23,6°C - 43% / 94% - 0mm 
12 14,4°C / 25,8°C - 43% / 90% - 0mm 
13 14,6°C / 24,5°C - 52% / 96% - 0mm 
14 16,7°C / 24,9°C - 53% / 93% - 0mm 
15 14,5°C / 26,0°C - 37% / 97% - 0mm 
16 16,7°C / 29,1°C - 31% / 91% - 0mm 
17 18,0°C / 30,8°C - 28% / 89% - 0mm 
18 18,1°C / 29,4°C - 33% / 98% - 0mm 
19 15,4°C / 19,5°C - 82% / 97% - 9mm 
20 15,0°C / 22,8°C - 63% / 97% - 0mm 
21 17,3°C / 27,5°C - 40% / 93% - 0mm 
22 16,9°C / 21,6°C - 61% / 98% - 20mm 
23 16,7°C / 18,1°C - 84% / 97% - 11mm 
24 7,9°C / 16,5°C - 56% / 92% - 0mm 
25 7,0°C / 16,8°C - 62% / 91% - 0mm 
26 10,1°C / 22,7°C - 42% / 95% - 0mm 
27 13,2°C / 20,7°C - 50% / 91% - 0mm 
28 11,3°C / 22,7°C - 40% / 96% - 0mm 
29 10,8°C / 17,8°C - 70% / 93% - 0mm 
30 9,8°C / 13,6°C - 53% / 92% - 0mm 
31 9,4°C / 18,9°C - 50% / 97% - 0mm 

MÍNIMA MAIS BAIXA: 7,0°C 
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 18,1°C 
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 14,0°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 0,2°C 

MÁXIMA MAIS ALTA: 30,8°C 
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 13,6°C 
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 23,5°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 0,5°C 

MÉDIA SIMPLES DE MAIO: 18,7°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 0,3°C 

MAIOR URA: 24% 
MENOR URA: 98% 

MAIOR CHUVA EM 1H: 8mm (dia 22) 
MAIOR CHUVA EM 24H: 20mm 
PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA: 58mm 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: - 21,2% 

5 menores mínimas: 7,0°C (dia 25), 7,9°C (dia 24), 9,4°C (dias 10 e 31), 9,7°C (dia 9) e 9,8°C (dia 30) 

5 maiores mínimas: 18,1°C (dias 4 e 18 ), 18,0°C (dia 17), 17,3°C (dia 21), 17,2°C (dia 3) e 16,9°C (dias 6 e 22) 

5 maiores máximas: 30,8°C (dia 17), 29,4°C (dia 18 ), 29,1°C (dia 16), 28,7°C (dias 2 e 7) e 28,3°C (dias 5 e 8 ) 

5 menores máximas: 13,6°C (dia 30), 16,2°C (dia 25), 16,5°C (dia 24), 17,8°C (dia 29) e 18,1°C (dia 23) 

5 maiores acumulados em 1 dia: 20mm (dia 22), 11mm (dias 9 e 23), 9mm (dia 19), 6mm (dia 8 ) e 1mm (dia 10)


----------



## Fábio Luiz (3 Jun 2007 às 00:30)

A madrugada de hoje foi quente em São Paulo, por causa do aquecimento pré-frontal, a máxima foi de 20,7°C no início da madrugada, a chuva chegou de madrugada e acumulou 19mm. Agora faz 15,0°C com chuviscos, amanhã a temperatura cai mais e na próxima semana teremos mais madrugadas abaixo de 10 graus.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (8 Jun 2007 às 00:57)

Nesta semana tivemos mais três madrugadas com menos de 10 graus aqui em São Paulo, no meu bairro a mínima foi de 7,5°C na segunda, 8,3°C na terça e 8,8°C ontem e as máximas neste período variaram entre 19,7°C e 24,4°C. Hoje já esquentou, a mínima foi de 12,3°C e a máxima de 27,1°C (maior desde 21/05). Um bloqueio atmosférico deve fazer com que as próximas DUAS semanas sejam de tempo aberto e temperatura acima da média


----------



## Fábio Luiz (10 Jun 2007 às 01:54)

Nada de mudanças por aqui, seguimos com sol, calor e ar seco, a diferença é que hoje amanhecemos com nevoeiro, a mínima foi de 15,4°C e a máxima de 28,0°C aqui na zona leste, no momento 19,7°C com URA em 68%.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (10 Jun 2007 às 21:35)

No começo da semana fez muito frio, com três madrugadas consecutivas abaixo de 9 graus, mas desde quinta-feira tem feito calor e por isso a semana terminou com temperatura acima da média aqui em São Paulo.

MÍNIMA MAIS BAIXA: 7,5°C
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 15,4°C
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 11,7°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: - 0,7°C

MÁXIMA MAIS ALTA: 28,1°C
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 19,7°C
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 25,2°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 3,4°C

MÉDIA SIMPLES DA SEMANA: 18,4°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,3°C

PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA: 0mm


----------



## Fábio Luiz (10 Jun 2007 às 21:44)

Hoje tivemos mais um dia de sol, calor e ar seco (URA de 32% à tarde), a mínima foi de 15,2°C e a máxima de 28,1°C na zona leste da cidade, agora (17h46) está anoitecendo e faz 25,3°C. A próxima semana INTEIRA será de calor e temperatura BASTANTE acima da média, que horror esse outono tropical


----------



## Fábio Luiz (11 Jun 2007 às 21:03)

Hoje foi mais um dia de sol, porém as nuvens que estiveram presentes à tarde impediram maior elevação da temperatura. A mínima foi de 14,7°C e a máxima de 26,6°C, agora faz 25,5°C com URA de 41%.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (12 Jun 2007 às 22:27)

Hoje foi mais um dia de sol, calor e ar seco por aqui, a mínima foi de 14,5°C e a máxima foi de 27,2°C, agora (18h30) ainda faz 23,7°C com URA em apenas 41%. O tempo deve mudar um pouco apenas no próximo fim de semana, quando uma fraca frente fria passará por aqui aumentando a umidade e deixando o tempo mais fresco, até lá o calor continua.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (13 Jun 2007 às 21:27)

Hoje o dia foi mais uma vez de sol, calor e ar seco, a diferença é que hoje o vento esteve mais forte à tarde, com rajadas de mais de 40km/h, a mínima foi de 15,0°C e a máxima de 26,9°C, agora (17h30) faz 25,0°C com URA de apenas 32% e com ventos bem mais fracos. Devemos ter uma pequena mudança no fim de semana e segundo previsões não há previsão de frio tão cedo, teremos sim um período ameno no começo do inverno mas sem frio, segundo os modelos de previsão, mais um junho horrivelmente quente por aqui,


----------



## Fábio Luiz (14 Jun 2007 às 21:49)

Mínima de 13,7°C e máxima de 27,3°C em mais um dia de sol, calor e ar seco por aqui. Agora faz 25,0°C com URA 40% às 17h52, horário local.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (16 Jun 2007 às 01:04)

Aqui mais um dia de sol, calor e ar seco, à tarde estimo que as rajadas de vento vindas de noroeste alcançaram cerca de 45km/h na zona leste. Mínima de 15,8°C e máxima de 28,3°C, agora (21h07) ainda faz 22,8°C, amanhã a umidade aumenta com a passagem de uma fraca frente fria.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (17 Jun 2007 às 00:13)

A frente fria passou no litoral e por isso o sábado aqui na capital foi de muita nebulosidade e ar úmido, a temperatrua máxima foi de 22,7°C e a mínima (até o momento) foi de 16,5°C, que é a temperatura atual (20h15). A noite é nublada, a umidade é de 83% e os ventos estão fracos. Amanhã o sol aparece e já devemos ir a 25°C.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (24 Jun 2007 às 22:26)

Do dia 17 até ontem o tempo esteve bastante monótono e sem graça, dias de sol, calor e ar seco, durante estes sete dias as mínimas estiveram entre 13,3°C e 16,7°C e as máximas entre 25,6°C e 28,0°C. Hoje foi mais um dia de sol, mas havia mais nebulosidade no céu e no meio da tarde o tempo mudou rapidamente com a chegada de uma frente fria (que deve deixar a cidade terça-feira e o ar polar não terá força para chegar aqui), hoje mínima de 13,6°C, máxima de 25,5°C e agora faz 17,8°C com URA de 83%.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (24 Jun 2007 às 22:27)

BALANÇO DO QUENTE OUTONO AQUI EM CASA:

MÍNIMA MAIS BAIXA: 7,0°C 
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 21,8°C 
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 16,4°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,3°C 

MÁXIMA MAIS ALTA: 34,0°C 
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 13,6°C 
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 27,3°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 3,1°C 

MÉDIA SIMPLES DO OUTONO: 21,8°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 2,2°C 

MAIOR CHUVA EM 1H: 30mm (dia 21/04) 
MAIOR CHUVA EM 1 DIA: 40mm 
PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA: 192mm 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: - 21,0% 

5 menores mínimas: 7,0°C (25/05), 7,5°C (04/06), 7,9°C (24/05), 8,3°C (05/06) e 8,8°C (06/06) 

5 maiores mínimas: 21,8°C (dias 01 e 04/04), 21,7°C (26/04), 21,3°C (31/03), 21,2°C (03 e 25/04) e 20,3°C (02/04) 

5 maiores máximas: 34,0°C (31/03), 33,9°C (27 e 28/03), 33,3°C (26/03), 32,9°C (30/03) e 32,8°C (29/03 e 03/04) 

5 menores máximas: 13,6°C (30/05), 16,2°C (25/05), 16,5°C (24/05), 17,8°C (29/05) e 18,1°C (23/05) 

5 maiores acumulados em 1 dia: 40mm (21/04), 22mm (08 e 27/04), 20mm (22/05), 19mm (02/06) e 11mm (23/03, 09 e 23/05)


----------



## Fábio Luiz (1 Jul 2007 às 17:52)

Junho foi mais um mês com temperatura MUITO acima da média e poucas chuvas:

MÍNIMA MAIS BAIXA: 7,5°C
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 16,7°C
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 13,9°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,5°C

MÁXIMA MAIS ALTA: 28,3°C
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 18,2°C
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 25,1°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 3,3°C

MÉDIA SIMPLES DO MÊS: 19,5°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 2,4°C

MAIOR URA: 100%
MENOR URA: 25%

MAIOR CHUVA EM 1H: 8mm (dia 28)
MAIOR CHUVA EM 1 DIA: 19mm
PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA: 33mm
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: - 40,8%

5 menores mínimas: 7,5°C (dia 4), 8,3°C (dia 5), 8,8°C (dia 6), 11,4°C (dia 1) e 12,3°C (dias 3 e 7)

5 maiores mínimas: 16,7°C (dia 18), 16,3°C (dia 16), 16,1°C (dia 28), 15,9°C (dia 17) e 15,8°C (dias 15 e 19)

5 maiores máximas: 28,3°C (dia 15), 28,1°C (dia 10), 28,0°C (dias 9 e 18), 27,7°C (dias 8 e 17) e 27,3°C (dia 14)

5 menores máximas: 18,2°C (dia 28), 19,7°C (dia 4), 20,7°C (dia 2), 21,3°C (dia 3) e 21,7°C (dia 5)

5 maiores acumulados em 1 dia: 19mm (dia 2), 11mm (dia 28) e 3mm (dia 3)


----------



## Rog (6 Jul 2007 às 00:16)

Fábio Luiz disse:


> Junho foi mais um mês com temperatura MUITO acima da média e poucas chuvas:
> 
> MÍNIMA MAIS BAIXA: 7,5°C
> MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 16,7°C
> ...



Realmente estão ai registados desvios positivos consideráveis. Esta tem sido uma constante nos últimos anos, ou apenas trata-se de um ano anormalmente quente?


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jul 2007 às 22:20)

*Frio deste sábado bate o recorde de temperatura mais baixa nas tardes de SP*

SÃO PAULO - São Paulo teve nesta tarde a menor temperatura máxima no ano. Os 11,9°C que o Mirante de Santana marcou neste sábado ainda pode cair mais, de acordo com informações do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet).
Com isso, o recorde de frio foi quebrado na capital paulista. O índice anterior foi de 13,3°C  no dia 30 de maio. Segundo a agência de meteorologia Climatempo, a causa desse frio é a massa polar que encobre todo o sudeste do País e o alto índice de umidade que vem do mar.
A previsão indica que a temperatura tende a cair ainda mais na capital paulista durante a madrugada, podendo chegar aos 6ºC. O recorde de madrugada mais fria foi no dia 5 de junho, quando os termômetros chegaram a marcar 6,6ºC.
Segundo o Climatempo, o domingo também deve continuar frio, não passando dos 11ºC de máxima. Na segunda-feira o sol deve voltar, mas a temperatura tende a continuar baixa.

Último Segundo


----------



## Fábio Luiz (28 Jul 2007 às 22:21)

Apenas hoje fui ver a pergunta, então desculpe-me pela demora para responder.

Aqui em São Paulo as anomalias positivas são constantes, a cidade está muito mais urbanizada do que na época da média 1961-1990 e talvez seja essa a explicação do calor acima do normal, as anomalias mensais quase sempre passam de +1°C por aqui, sendo que nos últimos anos tenho notado que os meses de verão são os que apresentam as menores anomalias (como +0,5°C em janeiro) e alguns de inverno, especialmente junho, as maiores, como neste ano, em que chegou a quase + 2,5°C.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (28 Jul 2007 às 22:30)

Não estava postando aqui porque o mês de julho estava muito sem graça e quente, tinha tudo para terminar muito acima da média novamente, então vou fazer um reumo do que aconteceu neste julho aqui.

- Do dia 1 até dia 3, dias agradáveis, com mínimas de 10,0°C a 12,4°C e máximas de 21,4°C a 23,8°C.

- Do dia 4 até dia 10, atuação de uma massa de ar quente e seco, mínimas de 11,4°C a 17,9°C e máximas de 26,1°C a até 28,5°C!

- No dia 11, rápida frente fria passa, máxima de 20,8°C e no dia 12 máxima de 15,2°C.

- Do dia 13 até dia 15 fez calor, mínimas de 13,4°C a 16,2°C e máximas de 24,6°C a 26,8°C.

- Do dia 16 até dia 18, uma frente fria passa trazendo muita chuva, com até 40mm no dia 16 (17mm em uma hora) e 64mm no total, mínimas de 11,3°C a 14,7°C e máximas de 15,7°C a 18,4°C

- Do dia 19 até dia 22 massa de ar seco novamente (começou frio e foi esquentando), mínimas de 8,8°C a 14,0°C e máximas de 19,4°C a 28,7°C

- Do dia 23 até dia 25 nova frente fria trazendo muita chuva, 81mm em três dias, mínimas de 12,8°C a 14,0°C e máximas de 15,3°C a 23,1°C.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (28 Jul 2007 às 22:36)

A partir de quinta-feira o tempo começou a ficar bem interessante, a mínima foi de 8,5°C e a máxima de 13,0°C, num dia de céu nublado. Na sexta, ''aquecimento'' pré-frontal, a mínima foi de 8,4°C e a máxima foi de 15,2°C, com sol entre nuvens durante o dia. E hoje uma nova frente fria chegou, deixando o dia totalmente nublado e muito frio, a mínima foi de 9,0°C e a máxima não passou de 11,1°C, a menor desde que comecei minhas medições em agosto de 2005. Agora a noite é nublada e faz 11,0°C (18h33). E o frio não pára por aqui. Amanhã mais um dia nublado e gelado, a mínima deve ser de 8°C e a máxima de apenas 10°C, uma das mais baixas na história recente e algo completamente surpreendente! Fico na torcida de registrar máxima de apenas um dígito, embora eu ache difícil.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (29 Jul 2007 às 23:45)

A próxima madrugada será gelada em São Paulo, estimo que 5-6°C e terça pode fazer ainda mais frio, se baixar de 4,2°C ou 4,4°C (não me lembro ao certo), será a menor mínima desde o ano de 1994!


----------



## Fábio Luiz (29 Jul 2007 às 23:47)

A MÁXIMA DE HOJE FOI A MENOR DESDE 1.991 SEGUNDO MEDIÇÕES OFICIAIS, NÃO PASSANDO DE 11,9°C NO INMET!!! Aqui bati o recorde de ontem e a máxima não passou de *10,5°C*, ''só'' onze graus abaixo do normal para a época do ano!!A mínima atingiu 6,4°C, e foi a menor do ano. A noite é de poucas nuvens e faz apenas 7,7°C (19h45), acho que amanhã a mínima será algo entre 5-6°C!


----------



## Fábio Luiz (1 Ago 2007 às 00:09)

A semana que passou começou bastante chuvosa na capital, no meio da
semana o ar polar chegou, trazendo 5 mínimas abaixo de 10°C e a tarde mais
fria desde 1991. Vejam só as anomalias negativas, especialmente das máximas:

MÍNIMA MAIS BAIXA: 6,4°C
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 14,0°C
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 10,4°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: - 1,3°C

MÁXIMA MAIS ALTA: 23,1°C
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 10,5°C
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 15,2°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: - 6,6°C

MÉDIA SIMPLES DA SEMANA: 12,8°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: - 3,9°C

PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA: 81mm


----------



## Fábio Luiz (1 Ago 2007 às 00:10)

BALANÇO DO MÊS DE JULHO:


MÍNIMA MAIS BAIXA: 5,0°C
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 17,9°C
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 11,9°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 0,2°C

MÁXIMA MAIS ALTA: 28,7°C
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 10,5°C
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 21,4°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: - 0,4°C

MÉDIA SIMPLES DO MÊS: 16,6°C
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: - 0,1°C

MAIOR CHUVA EM 1H: 17mm (dia 16)
MAIOR CHUVA EM 1 DIA: 40mm
PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA: 145mm
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 228,7%

5 menores mínimas: 5,0°C (dia 30), 6,4°C (dia 29), 8,4°C (dia 27), 8,5°C (dia 26) e 8,7°C (dia 31)

5 maiores mínimas: 17,9°C (dia 7), 16,5°C (dia 8 ), 16,2°C (dia 14), 15,7°C (dia 15) e 14,7°C (dia 17)

5 maiores máximas: 28,7°C (dia 22), 28,5°C (dia 9), 27,7°C (dia 10), 27,5°C (dias 7 e 8 ) e 27,2°C (dia 6)

5 menores máximas: 10,5°C (dia 29), 11,1°C (dia 28 ), 13,0°C (dia 26), 15,2°C (dia 27) e 15,3°C (dias 24 e 30)

5 maiores acumulados em 1 dia: 40mm (dia 16), 35mm (dia 23), 32mm (dia 25mm), 14mm (dia 24) e 12mm (dias 17 e 18)


----------



## Fábio Luiz (1 Ago 2007 às 00:13)

Ontem a madrugada foi de céu limpo e muito frio, no INMET fez 6,4°C, menor do ano, mas aqui eu registrei mínima de APENAS 5,0°C, a menor desde que comecei minhas medições em 2005. Fui ao amanhecer no Parque do Carmo, um parque enorme a 7km a leste daqui e por lá fez GELADOS 3,9°C  às 7h com uma fina camada de gelo sobre um gramado numa área plana. O dia foi de sol e nuvens altas, com máxima de 15,3°C.

Hoje dia de sol e muitas nuvens, a partir do meio da tarde a nebulosidade diminuiu, a mínima foi de 8,7°C e a máxima de 18,6°C, neste momento faz 15,7°C e amanhã a tmeperatura varia entre 11°C e 22°C.


----------



## Minho (1 Ago 2007 às 00:17)

Esse inverno é para recordar, só é pena a falta de neve no Sul...

Reparei agora na máxima do ano em S. Paulo foi só de 34,8ºC  
Então aqui para a 42º Norte já passou dos 35ºC pelo menos 3 vezes este ano


----------



## Fábio Luiz (2 Ago 2007 às 01:13)

Aqui no sudeste infelizmente o ivnerno não tem sido muito bom, mas este mês de julho com temperaturas dentro da média foi um milagre e certamente nãoe squecerei, já que até o meio do mês as anomalias positivas estavam bem elevadas. E quanto à neve no sul (onde o inverno está bem melhor, principalmente no Rio Grande do Sul e Santa Catarina) é uma pena emsmo que ainda não tenha acontecido uma com intensidade a ponto de boa acumulação, mas quems abe seja ainda este ano, afinal ainda temos 1 mês e meio de inverno.

Quanto à máxima do ano aqui em São Paulo, se não me engano oficialmente fez 33 graus e alguns décimos, o que é baixo considerando a latitude em que a cidade de São Paulo está, mas em compensação temos a altitude, 760m em média e 761m aqui no meu ponto de observação.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (2 Ago 2007 às 01:14)

O calor infelizmente está regressando, os dias tem sido de sol e poucas nuvens e com elevação grande das temperaturas em relação ao dia anterior, hoje a mínima foi de 11,6°C e a máxima de 24,6°C. Agora à noite (21h15) faz 19,4°C.


----------



## Fil (2 Ago 2007 às 22:54)

Para além da altitude, uma vantagem de São Paulo para que não tenha máximas muito altas é a sua distância ao mar, apenas 50/60 Km +/-. É mais ou menos a mesma distância que separa Lamas de Mouro do mar, mas esta deve ter máximas inferiores no verão devido à latitude.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (18 Ago 2007 às 14:55)

É verdade, não há muita distância daqui para o mar, tanto que em muitos dias do ano temos a brisa marítima soprando (até mesmo no verão), a brisa sai lá do litoral, consegue subir os mais de 700m da Serra do Mar e chega aqui refrescando o tempo.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (18 Ago 2007 às 14:59)

Estamos em agosto, e em São Paulo é o mês mais seco do ano e também mês em que ocorrem muitos veranicos. Até agora o mês está sendo quente e seco, com passagens de fracas e rápidas frentes frias, quase todos os 16 dias deste mês tiveram máxima entre 24 e 28°C só ficou abaixo disso nos dias 5 (18,8°C), 12 (20,5°C) e ontem (21,9°C) por causa de fracas frentes frias, como já disse. Quanto às mínimas, elas tem ficado entre 13,4°C e 15,7°C, só ficou abaixo disso no dia 1, quando fez 11,6°C. E quanto às chuvas, mês extremamente seco, 0mm até agora (a média para agosto é 38mm) e vamos caminhando para mais um agosto abaixo da média, já que em 2006 choveu só 4mm.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Set 2007 às 15:30)

*Chuvas com granizo em São Paulo deixam ruas cobertas de gelo*

As fortes chuvas acompanhadas de granizo que atingiram São Paulo hoje deixaram várias ruas cobertas de gelo, provocando engarrafamentos e surpreendendo os paulistas. O município de Barueri, na região metropolitana de São Paulo, foi o mais afetado pelo fenômeno, raro para os habitantes da maior cidade brasileira. As autoridades decretaram o estado de "alerta", temendo novas chuvas com granizo.
A Guarda Civil de Barueri informou que alguns automóveis ficaram totalmente cobertos pelo gelo e outros foram arrastados durante a rápida mas forte chuva de granizo. Enquanto os tratores trabalhavam na remoção do gelo, várias pessoas do exclusivo setor residencial de Alphaville aproveitaram para tirar fotos na "neve" paulista.
O granizo, de acordo com meteorologistas da cidade, foi provocado pela combinação entre o intenso calor e o aumento da umidade. Chuvas com granizo, mas com menor intensidade que as de São Paulo, caíram também em algumas cidades dos estados do Rio de Janeiro, Minas Gerais e Paraná. 

Fonte: Último Segundo


----------



## Fábio Luiz (6 Set 2007 às 01:04)

Como neve está difícil, só assim para ver cidades do Brasil cobertas de branco!! No endereço abaixo dá para ver uma foto de tratores removendo o granizo das ruas: http://g1.globo.com/Noticias/SaoPaulo/0,,MUL98281-5605,00.html

Interessante este fenômeno, chuva com tanto granizo assim é incomum, no inverno então, é praticamente impossível, na cidade de Barueri a chuva foi bastante típica de verão, sendo que ainda faltam quase 20 dias para o fim do ''inverno''.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (6 Set 2007 às 01:09)

A maior parte dos últimos doze dias de agosto foram de calor em São Paulo, entre o dia 19 e o dia 31 a maior temperatrua registrada foi de 32,4°C no dia 26 de agosto, um domingo terrivelmente quente e seco, a umidade foi a mmenor do ano, com míseros 17%. Depois uma frente fria melhorzinha passou e trouxe a menor máxima do mês: 16,5°C. Importante dizer que agosto terminou com 0,0mm (ZERO VÍRGULA ZERO) aqui, daqui a pouco trago o balanço do mês.

Já setembro começa quente, as mínimas variaram entre 15,5°C e 16,7°C e as máximas entre 28,0°C e 30,2°C nestes primeiros dias, bem acima da média e a temperatura deve continuar assim por NO MÍNIMO DEZ DIAS mais!! Interessante a presença de convecção (raios, trovões) em dois dias deste mês, no domingo, quando choveu moderado com muitos raios aqui (3mm em 20 minutos) e na segunda, quando trovejou sem chover aqui, mas deu granizada em Barueri. Digo interessante porque chvuas convectivas não são comuns nesta época do ano (inverno), ainda mais que saimos do mês mais seco do ano.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (6 Set 2007 às 01:10)

BALANÇO DE AGOSTO - ZONA LESTE DE SÃO PAULO


MÍNIMA MAIS BAIXA: 11,6°C 
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 16,5°C 
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 14,3°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,5°C 

MÁXIMA MAIS ALTA: 32,4°C 
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 16,5°C 
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 24,6°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,3°C 

MÉDIA SIMPLES DO MÊS: 19,4°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,4°C 

MAIOR URA: 99% 
MENOR URA: 17% 

MAIOR CHUVA EM 1H: 0mm 
MAIOR CHUVA EM 1 DIA: 0mm 
PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA: 0mm 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: - 100% 

5 menores mínimas: 11,6°C (dia 1), 12,0°C (dia 22), 12,5°C (dia 29), 12,6°C (dia 23) e 12,8°C (dia 28 ) 

5 maiores mínimas: 16,5°C (dia 27), 16,2°C (dia 26), 15,7°C (dia 14), 15,4°C (dias 7, 24 e 25) e 15,0°C (dia 19) 

5 maiores máximas: 32,4°C (dia 26) 29,8°C (dia 25), 28,9°C (dia 24), 28,0°C (dias 7 e 31) e 27,9°C (dia 10) 

5 menores máximas: 16,5°C (dia 28 ), 17,8°C (dias 21 e 29), 18,2°C (dia 30), 18,8°C (dia 5) e 20,5°C (dia 12) 


- Dados registrados por mim na Vila Carrão, zona leste, a 14km do centro e 761m de altitude 
- Os desvios são em relação à média 1961-1990 do Mirante de Santana, na zona norte


----------



## Rog (9 Set 2007 às 19:34)

Fábio Luiz disse:


> BALANÇO DE AGOSTO - ZONA LESTE DE SÃO PAULO
> 
> 
> MÍNIMA MAIS BAIXA: 11,6°C
> ...




Temperaturas amenas, e curiosamente passariam muito bem pelos dados que registei em Agosto por aqui na Madeira. Realidades diferentes é certo, mas com resultados parecidos, embora eu em pleno Verão e aí em Inverno...


----------



## Fábio Luiz (29 Set 2007 às 00:13)

BALANÇO DO INVERNO EM SÃO PAULO: 

MÍNIMA MAIS BAIXA: 5,0°C 
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 19,5°C 
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 14,1°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,4°C 

MÁXIMA MAIS ALTA: 34,7°C 
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 10,5°C 
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 24,9°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 2,2°C 

MAIOR URA: 100% 
MENOR URA: 17% 

MÉDIA SIMPLES DO INVERNO: 19,5°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,8°C 

MAIOR CHUVA EM 1H: 17mm 
MAIOR CHUVA EM 1 DIA: 40mm 
PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA: 159mm 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: - 2,6% 

5 menores mínimas: 5,0°C (dia 30/07), 6,4°C (dia 29/07), 8,4°C (dia 27/07), 8,5°C (dia 26/07) e 8,7°C (dia 31/07) 

5 maiores mínimas: 19,5°C (dia 20/09), 18,9°C (dia 21/09), 18,3°C (dia 22/09), 17,9°C (dia 07/07) e 17,5°C (15/09) 

5 maiores máximas: 34,7°C (dia 20/09), 32,4°C (dia 26/08 ), 32,3°C (dia 22/09), 31,4°C (dia 15/09) e 30,8°C (dia 16/09) 

5 menores máximas: 10,5°C (dia 29/07), 11,1°C (dia 28/07), 13,0°C (dia 26/07), 15,2°C (dias 12 e 27/07) e 15,3°C (dias 24 e 30/07) 

5 maiores chuvas em 1 dia: 40mm (dia 16/07), 35mm (dia 23/07), 32mm (dia 25/07), 14mm (dia 24/07) e 12mm (dias 17 e 18/07) 

- Dados registrados por mim na Vila Carrão, zona leste, a 14km do centro e 761m de altitude 
- Os desvios são em relação à média 1961-1990 do Mirante de Santana, na zona norte


----------



## Fábio Luiz (30 Set 2007 às 23:11)

Setembro aqui na zona leste de São Paulo: 

01 15,5°C / 29,8°C - 29% / 98% - 0mm 
02 16,7°C / 30,2°C - 29% / 94% - 3mm 
03 16,0°C / 28,0°C - 47% / 94% - 0mm 
04 16,0°C / 29,2°C - 30% / 91% - 0mm 
05 16,6°C / 29,2°C - 25% / 92% - 0mm 
06 17,3°C / 29,2°C - 26% / 86% - 0mm 
07 16,1°C / 30,3°C - 24% / 82% - 0mm 
08 15,4°C / 30,5°C - 22% / 78% - 0mm 
09 12,6°C / 27,9°C - 32% / 90% - 0mm 
10 14,5°C / 28,9°C - 28% / 93% - 0mm 
11 15,3°C / 27,8°C - 30% / 91% - 0mm 
12 14,4°C / 27,7°C - 30% / 95% - 0mm 
13 14,9°C / 28,3°C - 29% / 92% - 0mm 
14 15,6°C / 20,6°C - 21% / 91% - 0mm 
15 17,5°C / 31,4°C - 22% / 61% - 0mm 
16 16,2°C / 30,8°C - 21% / 82% - 0mm 
17 16,8°C / 23,2°C - 55% / 93% - 0mm 
18 14,6°C / 26,5°C - 42% / 87% - 0mm 
19 14,7°C / 30,5°C - 30% / 93% - 0mm 
20 19,5°C / 34,7°C - 22% / 71% - 0mm 
21 18,9°C / 24,9°C - 50% / 92% - 0mm 
22 18,3°C / 32,3°C - 30% / 91% - 0mm 
23 18,2°C / 34,2°C - 20% / 90% - 0mm 
24 14,0°C / 26,5°C - 37% / 90% - 1mm 
25 11,9°C / 15,7°C - 64% / 92% - 0mm 
26 12,6°C / 18,6°C - 64% / 87% - 0mm 
27 13,0°C / 28,6°C - 36% / 91% - 0mm 
28 17,5°C / 28,5°C - 37% / 88% - 0mm 
29 15,3°C / 20,5°C - 60% / 97% - 1mm 
30 14,5°C / 18,2°C - 68% / 90% - 0mm 

MÍNIMA MAIS BAIXA: 11,9°C 
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 19,5°C 
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 15,6°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,7°C 

MÁXIMA MAIS ALTA: 34,7°C 
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 15,7°C 
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 27,7°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 3,8°C 

MÉDIA SIMPLES DO MÊS: 21,6°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 2,7°C 

MAIOR URA: 98% 
MENOR URA: 20% 

MAIOR CHUVA EM 1H: 3mm (dia 3) 
MAIOR CHUVA EM 1 DIA: 3mm 
PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA: 5mm 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: - 93,8% 

5 menores mínimas: 11,9°C (dia 25), 12,6°C (dias 9 e 26), 13,0°C (dia 27), 14,0°C (dia 24) e 14,4°C (dia 12) 

5 maiores mínimas: 19,5°C (dia 20), 18,9°C (dia 21), 18,3°C (dia 22), 18,2°C (dia 23) e 17,5°C (dias 15 e 28 ) 

5 maiores máximas: 34,7°C (dia 20), 34,2°C (dia 23), 32,3°C (dia 22), 31,4°C (dia 15) e 30,8°C (dia 16) 

5 menores máximas: 15,7°C (dia 25), 18,2°C (dia 30), 18,6°C (dia 26), 20,5°C (dia 29) e 23,2°C (dia 27) 

5 maiores acumulados em 1 dia: 3mm (dia 3) e 1mm (dias 24 e 29) 


- Dados registrados por mim na Vila Carrão, zona leste, a 14km do centro e 761m de altitude 
- Os desvios são em relação à média 1961-1990 do Mirante de Santana, na zona norte


----------



## BARROS (2 Out 2007 às 15:54)

DESCRIÇÕES METEOROLÓGICAS INTERESSANTES EM SETEMBRO DE 2007
LOCAL: ZONA NORTE DE SÃO PAULO

DIA 20: Dia muito quente em toda sampa. À tarde, calor ESCALDANTE de 34,2°, e, inesperadamente, formou-se um conjunto de CÚMULOS-NIMBUS à leste da cidade( apelidados por mim de "cogumelos"). Ouvi notícias de chuva moderada em Ferraz de Vasconcelos e Suzano.

DIA 21: Dia todo encoberto, mas sem chuva. Temperatura em alta: 27 graus.

DIA 23: Muito calor. Às 12horas, já fazia 33 graus em Santana. Máxima oficial no dia de 34,3°.

DIA 24: Dia amanheceu nublado na ZN, e, por volta das 10:00, começou a chuviscar levemente, durante 25 minutos. Durante o resto do dia, tempo nublado. Destaque para a mínima oficial de 24° GRAUS!

DIA 28: Manhã com névoa úmida, mas o sol apareceu no meio da manhã. Mas por volta de meio-dia, o céu escureceu um pouco, cheguei a pensar que choveria forte, mas, para minha decepção, após cair primeiros pingos no Horto Florestal às 12:45, choveu leve e intermitentemente das 13:30 às 14:30.


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2007 às 23:23)

BARROS disse:


> DESCRIÇÕES METEOROLÓGICAS INTERESSANTES EM SETEMBRO DE 2007
> LOCAL: ZONA NORTE DE SÃO PAULO



Olá Barros, bem vindo ao forum, obrigado por esses registos de S.Paulo.
Se te apetecer, passa pelo Tópico de Apresentações.


----------



## BARROS (5 Out 2007 às 15:48)

*VIAGEM À SÃO JOSÉ DO RIO PRETO-SP*
Gostaria de relatar uma viagem que eu fiz para a casa da minha tia em São José do Rio Preto, interior de São Paulo. 
Partimos de carro daqui no dia 13 de janeiro, dia em que as temperaturas variaram entre 21° e 25° na capital. Às 8:00 da manhã, o céu aqui estava carregado. Já estava me lamentando por perder talvez um dia de chuva forte! Já em Campinas, o céu abriu, para me deixar mais irritado, e, além disso, o calor ia aumentando à medida em que íamos mais para o interior. Mas, na altura de São Carlos, o céu começou a fechar novamente. O tempo seguiu nublado até Araraquara, quando avistei uma ENORME parede de chuva à noroeste. Cerca de meia-hora depois, a chuva nos pegou na Washington Luís, antes de Catanduva. Foi uma chuva forte, que nos perseguiu por meia-hora. Ao chegar em Rio Preto, por volta das 14:00 da tarde, calor de 32°! Fiquei uma semana lá, dias de muita chuva, que foi recorde no interior. 640mm em um mês, não é mole não. Superou até aquele saudoso mês de março, quando aqui choveu 608mm. Só notei que, apesar de bastante água, as tempestades lá me pareceram um pouco menos fortes que aqui. Só que lá chove e o calor não vai embora, foi quase como uma amazônia!!!!


----------



## BARROS (8 Out 2007 às 12:32)

*OUTUBRO ATÉ AGORA:*​O mês começou com temperturas abaixo da média até por volta do dia 4. A partir do dia 5, são paulo têm registrado máximas acima dos 30°. Ontem (domingo), foi mais um dia de extremo calor: 34,2° de máxima na zona norte, e tempo muito seco. No começo da noite, nuvens vindas do mar, encobriram o tempo na capital. Hoje, o dia amanheceu nublado, mas segundo a previsão, o sol deve aparecer. E até agora não vimos nada daquele complexo convectivo de meso-escala, que estava sobre o sul do país. Mas parece que até lá, não conseguiu provocar chuvas significativas.


----------



## BARROS (13 Out 2007 às 13:53)

QUANDO SERÁ QUE VEREMOS CHUVA?​Ontem(13 de outubro) foi mais um dia escaldante em SÃO PAULO, com a máxima igualando 34,3° e umidade de 20%.Às 19 horas ainda fazia 31° e o céu estava limpo. Por volta das 2h20 da madrugada, acordei com barulho de fortes rajadas de vento, mas, quando olhei pro céu, ele ainda estava sem nenhuma nuvem. Hoje espero que chova conforme o previsto. O céu está parcialmente nublado, e escuro à noroeste da capital.


----------



## BARROS (15 Out 2007 às 14:59)

13/10- o dia foi nublado de nuvens altas e quente. Chuviscou em alguns momentos, principalmente pela manhã, mas nada acumulou. No fim da tarde, o sol voltou a aparecer. A chuva prometida para o sábado só chegou pela meia-noite, e de forma muito fraca.
14/10- A manhã foi nublada sem chuva. Pela tarde choveu levemente. Voltou a chover leve de madrugada.


----------



## BARROS (19 Out 2007 às 14:53)

15/10- Todo o dia foi nublado c/aberturas de sol em alguns momentos, e névoa forte em todo o período.
16/10- Após dissipar intensa neblina o Sol já dominava o céu ás 10h. Por volta das 13h, nuvens cirrus altas começaram a surgir acompanhadas de algumas cumulus mais tarde. No ocaso do sol, ás 19h30, o lado sudoeste-sudeste da cidade estava escuro, porém sem perspectiva de chuva forte. A temperatura era de 29° ás 20horas. Enfim, ás 21h30, a chuva alcançou a zona norte de forma moderada por 15 minutos e depois seguiu fraca, até que ás 22h30 o céu limpou e a lua apareceu.
17/10- O dia começou com nuvens estratos de baixa/média altitude. No começo da tarde o sol apareceu e o céu ficou parc.nublado.
18/10- Dia inteiro de névoa e nuvens baixas. O sol apareceu apenas em uma parte da manhã.


----------



## BARROS (20 Out 2007 às 15:19)

19/10- Mais um dia de muita névoa e chuva fraca que durou uma hora pela manhã. A temperatura variou de 15° a 20°.
20/10- Hoje, o sol apareceu pelas 9h30 da manhã, após dissipar a névoa úmida. Às 10:00, temperatura de 23°. A tarde promete ser de sol, máxima de 28°, sem chuva. Domingo deve esquentar ainda mais(33°), e, no começo da semana que vem, devem ocorrer temporais à tarde.


----------



## BARROS (20 Out 2007 às 15:54)

*Re: Climatologia de Lisboa*

*AOS INTERESSADOS: CLIMATOLOGIA DE MARÇO DE 2006 DE SÃO PAULO E RIO DE JANEIRO. NOTEM A DIFERENÇA ABSURDA DE PRECIPITAÇÃO ENTRE DUAS CIDADES QUE DISTAM ENTRE SI APENAS 400KM EM LINHA RETA.
OBS: TODOS OS DADOS ABAIXO SÃO OFICIAIS DO INSTITUTO NACIONAL DE METEOROLOGIA DO BRASIL. PRECIPITAÇÕES REGISTRADAS EM 24 HORAS.*
*Março/2006	Rio de janeiro(esquerdo)		são paulo(direito)*

	-	32	          * -  *            20°/31°      
	25	35	             -           20°/31,6°  65,4mm
	26	37	         -               20°/32,5°  22,8mm
	26	36	          -              20°/32,9°  50,6mm
    29	36	          -             20°/29°     31,8mm
	23	30	1,1mm     -          19°/26°      8,4mm
	24	31	0,8mm   -            19°/26°     23,0mm
	25	34	0,4mm   -            18°/30°     55,2mm
	24	34	            -            18°/31°     31,6mm
	25	33	            -           20/28°      
	21	29	8,1mm     -          17°/26°     95,4mm
	23	29	4,2mm     -       16,7°/24°       5,8mm
	23	32	             -        17,5°/28°     
	22	32	              -         18°/27°
	24	31	             -         19°/28°
	25	32	2,7mm       -        20°/27°    38,7mm
	24	35	               -        18°/30°
	25	34	               -        21°/30°
	24	33	0,3mm       -       19°/29°      3,2mm
	25	38	                -      20°/30°      0,6mm
	25	37	                -       20°/28°     31,6mm
	26	36	                -       21°/28°     14,4mm
	24	36	                -       20°/30°
	26	38	                -    22,1°/30°       0,7mm
    27	35	               -       20°/29°     15,8mm
	23	28	0,4mm        -       18°/23°     15,3mm
	22	31	21,9mm       -      18°/25°       1,9mm
	22	31	                  -     18°/29°
	22	31	                  -      19/24°      45,4mm  
	24	30	                -   17,4°/22,9°   48,7mm
	21	27	15,9mm       -     17°/25°

Não é uma diferença absurda? Enquanto São Paulo teve 608,1mm, o mês mais chuvoso que eu já vi, Rio teve pouco mais de 50mm, acharam interessante...


----------



## BARROS (22 Out 2007 às 13:39)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro de 2007*

*CHOVEU FORTE EM SÃO PAULO-BRASIL
*​Finalmente, amigos portugueses, SÃO PAULO voltou a registrar um TEMPORAL, depois de quase 3 meses em que se registraram menos de 20mm*(apenas 19.6mm nos últimos 89 DIAS!!!).* Foi após registrar a tarde mais quente do ano, quem acompanhou a fórmula 1 no domingo deve ter visto os termômetros marcarem 37°C em INTERLAGOS-SÃO PAULO( a máxima oficial foi de 34,7°C). A combinação desse forte calor, com a chegada de uma frente fria, produziu o temporal que durou 1 hora e meia, sendo a meia-hora central de chuva muito forte. Muitos raios atingiram aqui a zona norte da cidade, foram registrados 24mm em um bairro perto daqui. E a previsão é de mais chuva forte para a semana. E como está o tempo aí? Também sujeito a temporais?


----------



## BARROS (29 Out 2007 às 13:52)

21/10-Dia muito quente. No período da tarde o calor aumentou(34,7°C no INMET), 35°C em Cumbica, e  marcando até 36°C em outras áreas. A umidade baixou para 26% às 15:00. No final da tarde, com a aproximação de uma frente fria, a umidade aumentou e, as nuvens cumulus-nimbus que se formaram desenvolveram-se. O sol já sumiu atrás de uma camada escura de nuvens às 17:45. Às 19:50, começou uma forte ventania, rajadas de até 60km/h, e a chuva chegou pelas 20:30. Foi 1 hora e meia de chuva moderada à forte, sendo a meia hora central de chuva fortíssima. Houveram também muitos raios. A freguesia do ó registrou 24mm, a oficial foi 19,9mm.
22/10- Dia inteiro passando de nublado a parcialmente nublado de nuvens estratocumulus, sem chuva.
23/10- Só choveu no fim da tarde, e de forma muito fraca. temperaturas em queda.
24/10- Dia inteiro de chuva que foi desde às 6h da manhã, até meia-noite. Variava de chuva fraca a moderada em alguns momentos.
25/10- Mesma situação, só que com chuva mais fraca e com períodos de melhora. 15/ a 20/ no dia.
26/10- Rápida ascenção da temperatura, 27,9° à tarde. Nuvens cúmulus provocaram chuva rápida e fraca às 18:45.


----------



## Fábio Luiz (1 Dez 2007 às 18:23)

Outubro aqui na zona leste de São Paulo: 

01 14,2°C / 23,8°C - 42% / 82% - 0mm 
02 14,1°C / 25,5°C - 41% / 90% - 0mm 
03 12,9°C / 24,6°C - 42% / 91% - 0mm 
04 13,4°C / 25,1°C - 42% / 91% - 0mm 
05 14,2°C / 29,9°C - 27% / 95% - 0mm 
06 15,5°C / 33,0°C - 22% / 89% - 0mm 
07 18,9°C / 34,4°C - 21% / 78% - 0mm 
08 18,1°C / 27,1°C - 40% / 85% - 0mm 
09 16,1°C / 30,7°C - 27% / 88% - 0mm 
10 17,2°C / 33,8°C - 21% / 90% - 0mm 
11 16,3°C / 32,4°C - 22% / 90% - 0mm 
12 16,9°C / 34,6°C - 19% / 89% - 0mm 
13 19,9°C / 29,9°C - 30% / 74% - 0mm 
14 17,8°C / 21,5°C - 67% / 95% - 1mm 
15 17,8°C / 24,8°C - 61% / 97% - 4mm 
16 18,6°C / 32,7°C - 30% / 95% - 0mm 
17 18,1°C / 25,9°C - 52% / 93% - 0mm 
18 16,2°C / 26,4°C - 57% / 93% - 0mm 
19 16,4°C / 20,5°C - 74% / 97% - 1mm 
20 17,2°C / 32,3°C - 23% / 94% - 0mm 
21 18,7°C / 34,7°C - 21% / 92% - 6mm 
22 18,2°C / 25,1°C - 57% / 92% - 0mm 
23 16,1°C / 19,9°C - 71% / 93% - 0mm 
24 15,9°C / 17,4°C - 87% / 97% - 39mm 
25 16,3°C / 19,2°C - 85% / 97% - 17mm 
26 17,6°C / 27,1°C - 49% / 97% - 3mm 
27 18,9°C / 28,1°C - 48% / 92% - 41mm 
28 18,7°C / 28,4°C - 51% / 92% - 0mm 
29 20,2°C / 34,5°C - 26% / 88% - 0mm 
30 19,9°C / 28,7°C - 48% / 92% - 1mm 
31 19,9°C / 34,5°C - 34% / 91% - 10mm 


MÍNIMA MAIS BAIXA: 12,9°C 
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 20,2°C 
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 17,1°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,8°C 

MÁXIMA MAIS ALTA: 34,7°C 
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 17,4°C 
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 27,9°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 3,1°C 

MÉDIA SIMPLES DE OUTUBRO: 22,5°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 2,4°C 

MAIOR URA: 97% 
MENOR URA: 19% 

MAIOR CHUVA EM 1H: 20mm (dia 27) 
MAIOR CHUVA EM 1 DIA: 41mm 
PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA: 111mm 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: - 10,2% 

5 menores mínimas: 12,9°C (dia 3), 13,4°C (dia 4), 14,1°C (dia 2), 14,2°C (dias 1 e 5) e 15,5°C (dia 6) 

5 maiores mínimas: 20,2°C (dia 29), 19,9°C (dias 13, 30 e 31), 18,9°C (dias 7 e 27), 18,7°C (dia 28 ) e 18,6°C (dia 16) 

5 maiores máximas: 34,7°C (dia 21), 34,6°C (dia 12), 34,5°C (dias 29 e 31), 34,4°C (dia 7) e 33,8°C (dia 10) 

5 menores máximas: 17,4°C (dia 24), 19,2°C (dia 25), 19,9°C (dia 23), 20,5°C (dia 19) e 21,5°C (dia 14) 

5 maiores acumulados em 1 dia: 41mm (dia 27), 39mm (dia 25), 17mm (dia 26), 10mm (dia 31) e 6mm (dia 21) 

- Dados registrados por mim na Vila Carrão, zona leste, a 14km do centro e 761m de altitude 
- Os desvios são em relação à média 1961-1990 do Mirante de Santana, na zona norte


----------



## Fábio Luiz (1 Dez 2007 às 18:24)

Novembro aqui na zona leste de São Paulo: 

01 19,5°C / 33,4°C - 36% / 90% - 6mm 
02 20,5°C / 30,2°C - 39% / 98% - 23mm 
03 20,1°C / 28,3°C - 53% / 95% - 14mm 
04 15,6°C / 21,2°C - 62% / 96% - 21mm 
05 14,8°C / 19,5°C - 76% / 94% - 0mm 
06 17,2°C / 24,6°C - 64% / 92% - 0mm 
07 18,3°C / 27,8°C - 41% / 94% - 0mm 
08 18,5°C / 29,7°C - 41% / 93% - 3mm 
09 17,7°C / 29,4°C - 40% / 87% - 0mm 
10 21,2°C / 27,2°C - 54% / 82% - 0mm 
11 19,2°C / 26,7°C - 41% / 95% - 24mm 
12 16,2°C / 19,2°C - 83% / 96% - 6mm 
13 15,7°C / 25,0°C - 54% / 92% - 0mm 
14 18,1°C / 29,1°C - 38% / 97% - 11mm 
15 15,2°C / 18,5°C - 86% / 98% - 25mm 
16 14,1°C / 19,7°C - 56% / 97% - 1mm 
17 15,0°C / 23,7°C - 53% / 90% - 0mm 
18 17,5°C / 31,8°C - 30% / 90% - 0mm 
19 18,6°C / 23,4°C - 66% / 98% - 34mm 
20 16,8°C / 26,7°C - 44% / 96% - 0mm 
21 15,8°C / 25,1°C - 40% / 91% - 0mm 
22 13,0°C / 23,8°C - 30% / 90% - 0mm 
23 14,2°C / 26,4°C - 40% / 87% - 0mm 
24 15,7°C / 30,8°C - 25% / 90% - 0mm 
25 19,6°C / 28,9°C - 36% / 86% - 0mm 
26 19,1°C / 27,2°C - 41% / 95% - 20mm 
27 15,9°C / 21,6°C - 30% / 93% - 0mm 
28 13,1°C / 25,5°C - 32% / 92% - 0mm 
29 12,3°C / 25,2°C - 32% / 87% - 0mm 
30 15,4°C / 26,7°C - 39% / 87% - 0mm 

MÍNIMA MAIS BAIXA: 12,3°C 
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 21,2°C 
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 16,8°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 0,2°C 

MÁXIMA MAIS ALTA: 33,4°C 
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 18,5°C 
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 25,8°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: - 0,1°C 

MÉDIA SIMPLES DE NOVEMBRO: 21,3°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 0,1°C 

MAIOR URA: 98% 
MENOR URA: 30% 

MAIOR CHUVA EM 1H: 22mm (dia 2) 
MAIOR CHUVA EM 1 DIA: 34mm 
PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA: 188mm 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 28,9% 

5 menores mínimas: 12,3°C (dia 29), 13,0°C (dia 22), 13,1°C (dia 28 ), 14,1°C (dia 16) e 14,2°C (dia 23) 

5 maiores mínimas: 21,2°C (dia 10), 20,5°C (dia 2), 20,1°C (dia 3), 19,6°C(dia 25) e 19,5°C (dia 1) 

5 maiores máximas: 33,4°C (dia 1), 31,8°C (dia 18 ), 30,8°C (dia 24), 30,2°C (dia 2) e 29,7°C (dia 8 ) 

5 menores máximas: 18,5°C (dia 15), 19,5°C (dia 5), 19,7°C (dia 16), 21,2°C (dia 4) e 21,6°C (dia 27) 

5 maiores acumulados em 1 dia: 34mm (dia 19), 25mm (dia 15), 24mm (dia 11), 23mm (dia 2) e 21mm (dia 4) 

- Dados registrados por mim na Vila Carrão, zona leste, a 14km do centro e 761m de altitude 
- Os desvios são em relação à média 1961-1990 do Mirante de Santana, na zona norte


----------



## Gerofil (19 Dez 2007 às 18:09)

*Decretado estado de atenção em SP por causa da chuva*


----------



## Fábio Luiz (6 Jan 2008 às 15:25)

BALANÇO DA PRIMAVERA NA ZONA LESTE DE SÃO PAULO: 

MÍNIMA MAIS BAIXA: 11,9°C 
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 22,3°C 
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 16,6°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 0,8°C 

MÁXIMA MAIS ALTA: 34,7°C 
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 15,7°C 
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 26,1°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 0,9°C 

MÉDIA SIMPLES DA PRIMAVERA: 21,3°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 0,8°C 

MAIOR URA: 99% 
MENOR URA: 19% 

MAIOR CHUVA EM 1H: 22mm 
MAIOR CHUVA EM 24H: 66mm 
PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA: 492mm 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 15,2% 


5 menores mínimas: 11,9°C (25/09), 12,3°C (29/11), 12,6°C (26/09), 12,9°C (03/10) e 13,0°C (27/09 e 22/11) 

5 maiores mínimas: 22,3°C (11/12), 21,2°C (10/11 e 09/12), 20,8°C (10/12), 20,5°C (02/11) e 20,4°C (05 e 06/12) 

5 maiores máximas: 34,7°C (21/10), 34,6°C (12/10), 34,5°C (29 e 31/10), 34,4°C (07/10) e 34,2°C (23/09) 

5 menores máximas: 15,7°C (25/09), 17,4°C (24/10), 18,2°C (30/09), 18,5°C (15/11) e 18,6°C (26/09) 

5 maiores chuvas em 1 dia: 66mm (19/12), 41mm (27/10), 39mm (24/10), 34mm (19/11) e 30mm (07/12) 


- Dados registrados por mim na Vila Carrão, zona leste, a 14km do centro e 761m de altitude 
- Os desvios são em relação à média 1961-1990 do Mirante de Santana, na zona norte


----------



## Fábio Luiz (6 Jan 2008 às 15:25)

Dezembro aqui na zona leste de São Paulo: 

01 13,9°C / 27,7°C - 34% / 90% - 0mm 
02 14,3°C / 32,2°C - 18% / 90% - 0mm 
03 16,9°C / 33,6°C - 23% / 92% - 0mm 
04 19,3°C / 32,6°C - 31% / 91% - 16mm 
05 20,4°C / 24,8°C - 60% / 92% - 8mm 
06 20,4°C / 28,5°C - 60% / 95% - 26mm 
07 18,1°C / 21,5°C - 79% / 99% - 30mm 
08 18,0°C / 30,8°C - 34% / 95% - 0mm 
09 21,2°C / 31,2°C - 39% / 90% - 0mm 
10 20,8°C / 30,1°C - 41% / 92% - 9mm 
11 22,3°C / 29,6°C - 45% / 88% - 0mm 
12 16,9°C / 23,3°C - 75% / 97% - 18mm 
13 16,2°C / 19,6°C - 75% / 97% - 5mm 
14 16,5°C / 22,5°C - 71% / 98% - 0mm 
15 17,7°C / 27,0°C - 55% / 97% - 0mm 
16 18,1°C / 27,7°C - 47% / 93% - 0mm 
17 17,3°C / 27,1°C - 43% / 91% - 0mm 
18 16,4°C / 28,8°C - 36% / 91% - 0mm 
19 17,8°C / 20,0°C - 75% / 99% - 66mm 
20 17,4°C / 25,1°C - 55% / 97% - 0mm 
21 17,8°C / 27,3°C - 45% / 97% - 13mm 
22 17,5°C / 28,3°C - 33% / 90% - 0mm 
23 18,4°C / 27,4°C - 48% / 93% - 0mm 
24 17,1°C / 30,3°C - 30% / 93% - 0mm 
25 20,4°C / 29,0°C - 34% / 88% - 0mm 
26 21,2°C / 32,8°C - 22% / 86% - 0mm 
27 20,8°C / 32,9°C - 24% / 92% - 0mm 
28 21,8°C / 34,5°C - 22% / 69% - 0mm 
29 22,3°C / 33,4°C - 27% / 77% - 0mm 
30 21,7°C / 34,2°C - 25% / 77% - 0mm 
31 21,9°C / 34,5°C - 23% / 79% - 0mm 


MÍNIMA MAIS BAIXA: 13,9°C 
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 22,3°C 
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 18,7°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,0°C 

MÁXIMA MAIS ALTA: 34,5°C 
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 19,6°C 
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 28,4°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 2,1°C 

MÉDIA SIMPLES DE DEZEMBRO: 23,5°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,5°C 

MAIOR URA: 99% 
MENOR URA: 18% 

MAIOR CHUVA EM 1H: 20mm (dia 19) 
MAIOR CHUVA EM 1 DIA: 66mm 
PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA: 191mm 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: - 5,0% 

5 menores mínimas: 13,9°C (dia 1), 14,3°C (dia 2), 16,2°C (dia 13), 16,4°C (dia 18 ) e 16,5°C (dia 14) 

5 maiores mínimas: 22,3°C (dias 11 e 29), 21,9°C (dia 31), 21,8°C (dia 28 ), 21,7°C (dia 30) e 21,2°C (dias 9 e 26) 

5 maiores máximas: 34,5°C (dias 28 e 31), 34,2°C (dia 30), 33,6°C (dia 3), 33,4°C (dia 29) e 32,9°C (dia 27) 

5 menores máximas: 19,6°C (dia 13), 20,0°C (dia 19), 21,5°C (dia 7), 22,5°C (dia 14) e 23,3°C (dia 12) 

5 maiores chuvas em 1 dia: 66mm (dia 19), 30mm (dia 7), 26mm (dia 6), 18mm (dia 12) e 16mm (dia 4) 


- Dados registrados por mim na Vila Carrão, zona leste, a 14km do centro e 761m de altitude 
- Os desvios são em relação à média 1961-1990 do Mirante de Santana, na zona norte


----------



## Fábio Luiz (6 Jan 2008 às 15:26)

BALANÇO DO ANO DE 2007 NA ZONA LESTE DE SÃO PAULO: 


MÍNIMA MAIS BAIXA: 5,0°C 
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 22,6°C 
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 16,7°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,2°C 

MÁXIMA MAIS ALTA: 34,8°C 
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 10,5°C 
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 26,7°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,9°C 

MÉDIA SIMPLES DE 2007: 21,7°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: + 1,5°C 

MAIOR URA: 100% 
MENOR URA: 17% 

MAIOR CHUVA EM 1H: 30mm 
MAIOR CHUVA EM 1 DIA: 66mm 
PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA: 1456mm 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: 0,0% 


5 menores mínimas: 5,0°C (dia 30/07), 6,4°C (dia 29/07), 7,0°C (dia 25/05), 7,5°C (dia 04/06) e 7,9°C (dia 24/05) 

5 maiores mínimas: 22,6°C (dia 20/01), 22,3°C (dias 10/03, 11 e 29/12), 22,0°C (27/01 e 19/02), 21,9°C (31/12) e 21,8°C (dias 26 e 28/01, 10 e 20/02, 01 e 04/04 e 28/12) 

5 maiores máximas: 34,8°C (dias 23 e 24/02), 34,7°C (dias 06/03, 20/09 e 21/10), 34,6°C (dia 12/10), 34,5°C (dias 25/02, 29 e 31/10, 28 e 31/12) e 34,4°C (dias 10/03 e 07/10) 

5 menores máximas: 10,5°C (dia 29/07), 11,1°C (dia 28/07), 13,6°C (dia 30/05), 15,2°C (dia 12/07) e 15,3°C (dia 30/07) 

5 maiores chuvas em 1 dia: 66mm (dia 19/12), 58mm (dia 07/02), 49mm (dia 16/03), 41mm (dia 27/10) e 40mm (dias 25/02, 21/04 e 16/07) 

- Dados registrados por mim na Vila Carrão, zona leste, a 14km do centro e 761m de altitude 
- Os desvios são em relação à média 1961-1990 do Mirante de Santana, na zona norte


----------



## Fábio Luiz (2 Fev 2008 às 00:20)

Janeiro de 2008 aqui na zona leste de São Paulo: 

01 21,8°C / 32,5°C - 35% / 87% - 0mm 
02 21,5°C / 27,3°C - 62% / 90% - 2mm 
03 20,4°C / 31,8°C - 25% / 93% - 8mm 
04 20,8°C / 31,6°C - 31% / 90% - 5mm 
05 20,5°C / 29,5°C - 40% / 93% - 18mm 
06 19,2°C / 26,8°C - 42% / 94% - 0mm 
07 17,9°C / 29,9°C - 39% / 90% - 0mm 
08 17,7°C / 29,8°C - 32% / 92% - 0mm 
09 18,9°C / 30,7°C - 23% / 91% - 0mm 
10 18,5°C / 33,2°C - 22% / 92% - 0mm 
11 20,4°C / 32,9°C - 31% / 90% - 0mm 
12 20,3°C / 29,7°C - 42% / 92% - 24mm 
13 19,9°C / 26,0°C - 71% / 96% - 18mm 
14 19,5°C / 27,3°C - 53% / 94% - 3mm 
15 18,9°C / 30,3°C - 26% / 95% - 1mm 
16 18,8°C / 32,0°C - 23% / 92% - 0mm 
17 20,4°C / 29,1°C - 49% / 92% - 8mm 
18 20,3°C / 27,9°C - 52% / 96% - 21mm 
19 20,5°C / 28,6°C - 69% / 94% - 19mm 
20 17,2°C / 21,4°C - 90% / 98% - 24mm 
21 16,7°C / 21,1°C - 63% / 97% - 0mm 
22 16,3°C / 22,3°C - 51% / 97% - 0mm 
23 14,7°C / 23,2°C - 50% / 96% - 1mm 
24 15,6°C / 26,4°C - 42% / 88% - 0mm 
25 17,5°C / 24,5°C - 60% / 89% - 0mm 
26 17,3°C / 24,5°C - 44% / 98% - 0mm 
27 16,9°C / 23,4°C - 58% / 85% - 0mm 
28 17,6°C / 22,5°C - 60% / 95% - 7mm 
29 17,6°C / 18,9°C - 90% / 99% - 67mm 
30 16,6°C / 24,3°C - 64% / 97% - 0mm 
31 18,1°C / 26,4°C - 48% / 95% - 0mm 


MÍNIMA MAIS BAIXA: 14,7°C 
MÍNIMA MAIS ALTA: 21,8°C 
MÍNIMA MÉDIA: 18,6°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: - 0,1°C 

MÁXIMA MAIS ALTA: 33,2°C 
MÁXIMA MAIS BAIXA: 18,9°C 
MÁXIMA MÉDIA: 27,2°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: - 0,1°C 

MÉDIA SIMPLES DE JANEIRO: 22,9°C 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: - 0,1°C 

MAIOR URA: 99% 
MENOR URA: 22% 

MAIOR CHUVA EM 1H: 16mm (dia 12) 
MAIOR CHUVA EM 1 DIA: 67mm 
PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA: 229mm 
DESVIO DA MÉDIA: - 4,1% 

5 menores mínimas: 14,7°C (dia 23), 15,6°C (dia 24), 16,3°C (dia 22), 16,6°C (dia 30) e 16,7°C (dia 21) 

5 maiores mínimas: 21,8°C (dia 1°), 21,5°C (dia 2), 20,8°C (dia 4), 20,5°C (dias 5 e 19) e 20,4°C (dias 3, 11 e 17) 

5 maiores máximas: 33,2°C (dia 10), 32,9°C (dia 11), 32,5°C (dia 1°), 32,0°C (dia 16) e 31,8°C (dia 3) 

5 menores máximas: 18,9°C (dia 29), 21,1°C (dia 21), 21,4°C (dia 20), 22,3°C (dia 22) e 22,5°C (dia 28 ) 

5 maiores chuvas em 1 dia: 67mm (dia 29), 24mm (dias 12 e 20), 21mm (dia 18 ), 19mm (dia 19) e 18mm (dias 5 e 13)


----------



## murdoch (22 Abr 2008 às 04:19)

como faço para achar as mediçoes de temperaturas de anos anteriores para sao paulo?


----------



## BARROS (25 Abr 2008 às 15:19)

murdoch disse:


> como faço para achar as mediçoes de temperaturas de anos anteriores para sao paulo?



Vc pode ir no site do inmet, ir em observações, gráficos, e escolher a cidade de São Paulo. As temperaturas e pluviosidade estão em gráficos. Os dados estão disponíveis a partir de janeiro de 2001. Aqui segue o link:
www.inmet.gov.br/html/observacoes.php?lnk=Gr%E1ficos


----------



## murdoch (26 Abr 2008 às 22:13)

valeu barros,isso ja me ajudou muito,se vc ou alguem achar algum site com mediçoes para anos anteriores poste,valeu..........


----------



## SPQR (6 Out 2008 às 17:02)

Saindo um pouco do assunto do tópico...qual a média de temperatuas ANUAL de Sampa???E se possível...qual a do mês mais frio e mais quente???Pergunto isto pois o Worldclimate.com diz que

Média Anual: 18,3ºC
Média em jul: 14,8ºC
Média em feb: 21,4ºC
http://www.worldclimate.com/cgi-bin/data.pl?ref=S23W046+1102+83781W

Achei estes dados um tanto estranhos, uma vez que, de acordo com as informações da UNICAMP, São Paulo seria um bocado mais quente:

Média Anual: 20,7ºC
Média em jul: 17,0ºC
Média em fab: 24,0ºC
http://www.cpa.unicamp.br/outras-informacoes/clima_muni_565.html

Em qual destes 2 vocês confiam mais???


----------



## SPQR (6 Out 2008 às 17:03)

BARROS disse:


> *VIAGEM À SÃO JOSÉ DO RIO PRETO-SP*
> Gostaria de relatar uma viagem que eu fiz para a casa da minha tia em São José do Rio Preto, interior de São Paulo.
> Partimos de carro daqui no dia 13 de janeiro, dia em que as temperaturas variaram entre 21° e 25° na capital. Às 8:00 da manhã, o céu aqui estava carregado. Já estava me lamentando por perder talvez um dia de chuva forte! Já em Campinas, o céu abriu, para me deixar mais irritado, e, além disso, o calor ia aumentando à medida em que íamos mais para o interior. Mas, na altura de São Carlos, o céu começou a fechar novamente. O tempo seguiu nublado até Araraquara, quando avistei uma ENORME parede de chuva à noroeste. Cerca de meia-hora depois, a chuva nos pegou na Washington Luís, antes de Catanduva. Foi uma chuva forte, que nos perseguiu por meia-hora. Ao chegar em Rio Preto, por volta das 14:00 da tarde, calor de 32°! Fiquei uma semana lá, dias de muita chuva, que foi recorde no interior. 640mm em um mês, não é mole não. Superou até aquele saudoso mês de março, quando aqui choveu 608mm. Só notei que, apesar de bastante água, as tempestades lá me pareceram um pouco menos fortes que aqui. Só que lá chove e o calor não vai embora, foi quase como uma amazônia!!!!



Aleluia...alguém que conhece minha cidade!Realmente isto aqui é uma réplica do Inferno no que tange ao calor...parece um forno!Mesmo no inverno é dificil ficar sequer "fresco"...


----------

